# Hort der Genialität



## Broeckchen (29. März 2001)

*Hort der Genialität*

Guten Morgen Forum!

Ohne lange um den heissen Brei herumzureden, komme ich gleich mal zum Grund meines neuen Postings: 

Wir brüsten uns nämlich alle mit mehr oder weniger bedeutungsschwangeren Zitaten aus Film, Fernsehen und Büchern. Während der eine sich den immer wieder aktualisierten Phrasen und Zweideutigkeiten der Trennwand seiner Stamm-Toilette am heimatlichen Hauptbahnhof bedient, nutzen desorientierte Studenten ausgeliehene Bücher für ihr Philosophie-Examen als Signaturen-Quell.

Und da wir alle äusserst betrübt über das magere Angebot von lediglich drei Signaturen im PCGames-Organizer sind, möchte ich allen Klugscheissern, Wichtigtuern und Arbeitslosen (also die gesamte Community *g*) die Möglichkeit geben, hier nochmal so richtig auf die Ka*** zu hauen . Ich bitte also um eine Sammlung von Zitaten!

Und da wir uns in puncto Kreativität und Abwechslungsreichtum langsam steigern wollen, beginne ich mal mit einer meiner Stamm-Signaturen...

Gruß
Broeckchen
-----------------


----------



## too_nice (29. März 2001)

*Wie wärs damit: Schwelgend im Kuss der Muse, gefüllt mit Worten, die nach Ausdruck suchen, enttäuscht bemerkt, dass man (aufgrund der netscape-Anbindung) auf maximal 200 Zeichen sich beschränken muss.*


----------



## mithrandir (29. März 2001)

*Okelidokeli - also meine "Standard"*

Und zwar betreffs meines Nicks, aus Tolkiens HdR:

"... Viele Namen habe ich in vielen Ländern. Mithrandir heiße ich bei den Elben. Tharkûn bei den Zwergen; Olórin war ich in meiner Jugend im Westen, der vergessen ist, im Süden Incánus, im Norden Gandalf; in den Osten gehe ich nicht."

"... Many are my names in many countries. Mithrandir among the Elves, Tharkûn to the Dwarves; Olórin I was in my youth in the West that is forgotten, in the South Incánus, in the North Gandalf; to the East I do not go. "

Ausserdem noch meine Star Trek - Evergreens :

"Logic is a little tweeting bird chirping in a meadow. Logic is a wreath of pretty flowers, which smell bad."
--Mister Spock 

"Die Kunst der Frauen, auf Fragen keine direkte Antwort zu geben, habe ich nie verstanden."
--Mister Spock

Kirk: Am liebsten würde ich Sie in den Arsch treten.
Spock: Wenn Sie glauben, dass das hilft.
McCoy: Soll ich ihn festhalten, Jim?

Spock: ... A dazzling display of logic
Kirk: You didn't think I had it in me did you Spock?
Spock: No Sir


----------



## Kerl (29. März 2001)

*Denn man los:*

Mein Lebensmotto: 
Nur wer nix macht, macht nix verkehrt.

Und sonst:
Kriege werden wegen Frauen oder Priestern geführt. Tschechisches Sprichwort
In dieser Welt geschieht nichts, bis die Menschen bereit sind, einander umzubringen, wenn es nicht getan wird. George Bernard Shaw

Bei Startreck kann ich auch mithalten:
Die Zeit ist das Raubtier, das uns verfolgt. (hm....werd ich wohl übernehmen)
Die Zeit ist unser ewiger Begleiter und wir sollten jeden Moment genießen, denn er wird niemals wiederkehren...

da wäre noch:
Ein Toter ist eine Tragödie, eine Million Tote sind eine Statistik. Josef Stalin
Man sollte nicht zuviel über den Tod nachdenken, sonst ist man am Ende nicht schlauer und hat sein ganzes Leben damit verschwendet.

Jetzt fällt mir nix mehr ein 

oje....soviel Tod un umbringen - was sollen die Leute von mir denken 

Ein zitatisierender (?)
Ken Masters


----------



## mithrandir (29. März 2001)

*Und PTerry*

Scheibenwelt allg:
==============
Im Kosmos wimmelte es überall von Ignoranz, und der Wissenschaftler verhielt sich wie ein Goldsucher, der im Bach der Unwissenheit nach den Nuggets der Erkenntnis fischte. Gelegentlich fand er einen kleinen Klumpen im Kies der Unvernunft und im Sand der Ungewißheit, zwischen den haarigen, achtbeinigen und schwimmenden Dingen des Aberglaubens.

Er hatte lange darüber nachgedacht, aus welchem unerfindlichen Gründen die Sonne ausgerechnet am Tag über den Himmel kroch, obgleich ihr Licht während der Nacht weitaus nützlicher gewesen wäre.

Genau jene Art von Gefühl, die sich in einem regt, wenn man feststellen muß, daß der vorherige Benutzer des Aborts kein Papier übriggelassen hat.

Er hob eine sehr große und schmutzige Axt, die dem allgemeinen Schrecken des Kampfes eine todsichere Tetanusgarantie hinzufügte.

Solch eine Bemerkung ausgerechnet zu diesem Zeitpunkt ... Das war wie tauender Schnee hoch oben in den Bergen, der vom Zweig eines Baumes rutscht und einen Prozeß auslöst, an dessem Ende mehrere Dörfer unter Lawinen begraben sein werden.

'Für den Wahren Gläubigen ist nichts unmöglich.' 
'Versuch mal, ein Streichholz an Sülze zu entzünden, Blödmann.'

Stellenausschreibung für Großwesire: 'Bist du ein durchtriebener, hinterhältiger und vollkommen unzuverlässiger Irrer? Dann kannst du bei mir zu einem Minister werden, dem ich besonders viel Vertrauen schenke.'

Wenn es irgendwo einen Gott gab, der 'Es werde Licht' oder etwas in der Art sagte, wo würden diese Zauberer erwiedern 'Warum denn? Für uns war die Dunkelheit immer gut genug.'

Der Fluß hatte es ungefähr so eilig, wie eine parlamentarische Untersuchungskommision, die gemütlich durch ein Labyrinth von Bestechungsskandalen schlendert und mit bemerkenswerter Hartnäckigkeit immer wieder an den Ausgangspunkt zurückkehrt.

Dann ballte sein Gedächtnis die Faust und rammte sie in die Magengrube des Gewissens.

Da der Intelligenzquotient einer Gruppe dem IQ des Dümmsten geteilt durch die Anzahl der Gruppenmitglieder entspricht, wußte später niemand zu sagen, was überhaupt geschehen war.

'Immerhin bin ich ein HUND. Von einem verdammten Menschen erwartet man, daß er verdammt erstaunt ist, wenn ich dieser verdammten Harmonika auch nur einen verdammten Ton entlocken kann.'

Wer nahezu zwei Meter groß und in den Schultern fast ebenso breit ist, braucht bei seinen Reisen nicht mit unliebsamen Zwischenfällen zu rechnen. Es mag durchaus geschehen, daß irgendwelche Leute hinter Felsen hervorspringen, aber sie sagen nur: 'Oh! Entschuldigung. Ich habe dich für jemand anders gehalten.'

Das Essen war genau richtig für einen kühlen Morgen: nur Kalorien und Fett und Protein, vielleicht auch ein Vitamin, das leise schluchzte, weil es ganz allein war.


----------



## DarkHell_Starbug (29. März 2001)

*AW: Hort der Genialität*

hehe, mein Liebling könnt ihr unten sehen, das stand übrigens Wort für Wort so auf der Innenseite eines Bildschirms, verstehe es wer wolle


----------



## mithrandir (29. März 2001)

*Und mehr PTerry*

TOD:
====
'Wir sprachen vom Tod, oder? Hochgewachsen, dürr, um nicht zu sagen knochig, leere Augenhöhlen, hat viel für Sensen übrig?'

Der Bienenstock des Todes steht im schwarzen Gras des schwarzen Obstgartens, unter den schwarzen Blättern eines uralten Baumes, an dessen schwarzen Ästen Äpfel wachsen, die  drücken wir es so aus  vermutlich nicht rot sein werden.

Mort erwiderte Tods Blick wie ein Hase, der des Nachts versucht, einen dreißig Tonnen schweren Lastwagen zu hypnotisieren, dessen Fahrer sich auf einem zwölf Stunden langen Koffein-Trip befindet und sich auf eine Formel-1-Piste versetzt fühlt.

Ankh-Morpok:
===========
Ankh-Morpork ist so voller Leben wie ein alter Käse an einem heißen Sommertag, so laut wie Flüche in einer Kirche, so sauber wie ein Schornstein, der seit mindestens einem Jahrhundert nicht mehr gereinigt wurde, so kunterbunt wie ein dicker Bluterguß, und so voller quirliger, geschäftiger und nervöser Aktivität wie ein Hundekadaver auf einem Haufen fleischfressender Ameisen.

Ankh-Morpork zeichnete sich durch die gleiche visuell-aromatische Pracht aus wie eine Lache aus Erbrochenem vor der rund um die Uhr geöffneten Imbißstube der Geschichte.

Ankh-Morpork ist so, wie die Hölle wäre, wenn man dort alle Feuer löscht und dann lange genug Kühe in ihr einsperrt, die weder Stuhl noch Harn zurückhalten können.

Es heißt, alle Straßen führen nach Ankh-Morpork, der größten Stadt auf der Scheibenwelt. Nun, man erzählt sich zumindest, daß es heißt, alle Straßen führten nach Ankh-Morpork. Es stimmt nicht. Alle Straßen führen von Ankh-Morpork fort, doch ab und zu gehen manche Leute in die falsche Richtung.

Mord war in Ankh-Morpork ein weitgehend unbekanntes Phänomen, aber es mangelte nicht an Selbstmorden. Nachts in den Schatten durch abgelegene Gassen wandern, kam einem Selbstmord gleich. In einer Zwergenbar einen Kurzen verlangen  Selbstmord. Einen Troll fragen, ober er nur Steine im Kopf habe  Selbstmord. Man konnte auf viele verschiedene Arten Selbstmord begehen, wenn man nicht aufpaßte.

Zwerge:
=======
Die einzige Schwäche der Zwerge besteht in der Tendenz, nach einem Drink Feinden entgegenzustürmen, 'Arrrrrgh!' zu brüllen und Beine in Kniehöhe abzuhacken.

Zwerge stehen in dem Ruf, erbarmungslose Kämpfer zu sein. Ein Volk, das aus neunzig Zentimeter großen Personen besteht, die gern Äxte schwingen und so in den Kampf ziehen, als handele es sich um einen Wettbewerb im Bäumefällen - so ein Volk gerät schnell ins Gerede.

Man schien einfach nicht hungrig genug sein zu können, um Zwergenbrot zu essen. Es genügte, einige Sekunden darauf zu blicken - sofort fielen einem mindestens ein Dutzend anderer Dinge ein, die man viel lieber gegessen hätte. In Regenwasser eingeweichte Stiefel, zum Beispiel. Einen Berg. Ein lebendiges Schaf. Den eigenen Fuß.

Hauptmann Mumm:
===============
Hauptmann Mumm war sich vage der Tatsache bewußt, daß er trank um zu vergessen, was ebenfalls nicht ganz unproblematisch blieb, da er sich kaum mehr daran erinnerte, was er vergessen wollte. Letztendlich trank er, um nicht ständig daran zu denken, daß er trank.

Mumms Meinung nach gab es überhaupt keine Unterschiede zwischen dem reichsten Mann der Stadt und dem ärmsten Bettler, sah man einmal davon ab, daß der Reiche mehr Geld und Macht besaß, sich besser kleidete, gesünder lebte und für gewöhnlich nicht an Unterernährung starb.


----------



## Trip (29. März 2001)

*AW: Hort der Genialität*

na denn:

"ich bin nicht sauer, ganz im gegenteil, ich bin sehr sauer!" <- Trip

"warum ist die merzahl von fledermaus nicht fledermöse?" <-Trip

"lsd: virtual reality without the expensive hardware" <-weiss nicht mehr

das war's auch schon...

Gruss Trip


----------



## Broeckchen (29. März 2001)

*AW: Hort der Genialität*

@Ken Masters
der von Stalin hat was...

@mithrandir
das ich auf deine HDR und TP-Zitate zählen kann, wusste ich einfach *g*. bitte mehr davon 

noch einen kurzen satz von mir:

_Vor_sicht Radioactive-_Man_

in freudiger Erwartung weiterer gestiger Ergüsse
Broeckchen


----------



## jensibaer (29. März 2001)

*Wie wärs hiermit?*

Yippeaiey Schweinebacke! (Bruce Willis a.k.a. John McClaine)


----------



## mithrandir (29. März 2001)

*Mehr HdR? Na gut...*

'Ich kenne die Hälfte von euch nicht halb so gut, wie ich es gern möchte, und ich mag weniger als die Hälfte von euch auch nur halb so gern wie ihr es verdient.'
--Bilbo

'Viele, die leben, verdienen den Tod. Und manche, die sterben, verdienen das Leben. Kannst du es ihnen geben? Dann sei auch nicht so rasch mit einem Todesurteil bei der Hand.'
--Gandalf

'Nein, ich sprach laut mit mir selbst. Eine Angewohnheit der Alten: sie wählen den Klügsten der Anwesenden aus, um mit ihm zu reden; die langen Erklärungen, die die Jungen brauchen, sind ermüdend.'
--Gandalf

'So ist es oft mit Taten, die die Räder der Welt in Bewegung setzen: kleine Hände vollbringen sie, weil sie müssen, während die Augen der Großen anderswo sind.' 
--Elrond

'Ich gehe mit ihm, selbst wenn sie mich nicht anketten. Einer mit Verstand muss in der Gruppe sein.' 
--Pippin

'Was ist mit unserem Schadenersatzanspruch wegen Auflauern, Verwunden, uns von Orks durch ganz Rohan schleppen lasse?'
--Pippin zu Saruman

'Kommt, kommt!', rief Gimli. 'Da Gandalfs Kopf jetzt heilig ist, lasst uns einen anderen finden, den zu spalten richtig ist!'

'Nach allen Anzeichen, Hauptmann Schagrat, würde ich sagen, dass ein gewaltiger Krieger hier frei herumläuft, ein Elb höchstwahrscheinlich, mit einem Elbenschwert jedenfalls und vielleicht auch mit einer Axt; und auch in deinem Bezirk läuft er frei herum, und du hast ihn nie ausfindig gemacht Wirklich sehr komisch!' Gorbag spuckte aus. Sam lächelte grimmig bei dieser Beschreibung von sich. 

'Ihr wisst nicht, in welcher Gefahr Ihr seid, Théoden', unterbrach Gandalf. 'Diese Hobbits können am Rande des Verderbens sitzen und die Freuden des Tisches erörtern oder von den kleinen Taten ihrer Väter, Großväter und Urgroßväter und entfernter Vettern neunten Grades erzählen, wenn Ihr sie mit übermäßiger Geduld dazu ermutigt.' 

'Treulos ist, wer Lebewohl sagt, wenn die Straße dunkel wird', sagte Gimli.
'Vielleicht', sagte Elrond. 'Aber lasst denjenigen nicht geloben, im Dunkeln zu wandern, der den Einbruch der Nacht nicht gesehen hat'
'Doch mag ein geschworenes Wort das zitternde Herz stärken', sagte Gimli.
'Oder es brechen', erwiderte Elrond.

'Ja, es sind Elben', sagte Legolas, 'und sie sagen, ihr atmet so laut, dass sie euch im Dunkeln erschießen könnten.' Sam legte rasch die Hand über den Mund. 

Gildor: 'Es heißt: Misch dich nicht in die Angelegenheiten von Zauberern ein, denn sie sind schwierig und rasch erzürnt.'
Bilbo: 'Und es heißt auch: Frage nicht die Elben um Rat, denn sie werden sowohl Ja als auch Nein sagen.' 

Im Herz auch des fettesten und furchtsamsten Hobbits liegt ein Saatkorn des Mutes verborgen (allerdings of tief) und wartet auf eine entscheidende und auswegslose Gefahr, die es wachsen lässt. 

'Ihr wisst über Eure Angelegenheit vielleicht selbst Bescheid,' sagte Herr Butterblume, 'aber wenn ich in eurer Lage wäre, würde ich mich nicht an einen Waldläufer wenden.' 'An wen würdet ihr euch dann wenden?' fragte Streicher. 'An einen fetten Gastwirt, der seinen eigenen Namen nur deshalb behält, weil ihn die Leute den ganzen Tag brüllen?'


----------



## mithrandir (29. März 2001)

*Mehr Star Trek?*

'I am a graduate of Starfleet Academy; I know many things.'
--Worf (The Darkness and the Light) 

'We will add your biological and technological distinctiveness to our own. Your culture will adapt to service us. Resistance is futile. We are the Borg.'
--The Borg 

'With the first link, the chain is forged. The first speech censored, the first thought forbidden, the first freedom denied, chains us all irrevocably.'
--Captain Picard, quoting Judge Aaron Satie (The Drumhead) 

Spock: Random chance seems to have operated in our favor.
McCoy : In plain, non-Vulcan English, we've been lucky.
Spock: I believe I said that, Doctor.

Spock: Emotional, isn't she?
Sarek: She has always been so.
Spock: Indeed. Why did you marry her?
Sarek: It seemed the logical thing to do at the time.

McCoy: Well it's a new ship - but she's got the right name. Now you remember that, you hear?
Data: I will, Sir.
McCoy: You treat her like a lady, and she'll always bring you home.


----------



## Broeckchen (29. März 2001)

*AW: Mehr Star Trek?*

_- 'I am a graduate of Starfleet Academy; I know many things.'
- --Worf (The Darkness and the Light) 
- 
- 'We will add your biological and technological distinctiveness to our own. Your culture will adapt to service us. Resistance is futile. We are the Borg.'
- --The Borg 
- 
- 'With the first link, the chain is forged. The first speech censored, the first thought forbidden, the first freedom denied, chains us all irrevocably.'
- --Captain Picard, quoting Judge Aaron Satie (The Drumhead) 
- 
- Spock: Random chance seems to have operated in our favor.
- McCoy : In plain, non-Vulcan English, we've been lucky.
- Spock: I believe I said that, Doctor.
- 
- Spock: Emotional, isn't she?
- Sarek: She has always been so.
- Spock: Indeed. Why did you marry her?
- Sarek: It seemed the logical thing to do at the time.
- 
- McCoy: Well it's a new ship - but she's got the right name. Now you remember that, you hear?
- Data: I will, Sir.
- McCoy: You treat her like a lady, and she'll always bring you home. _


schönen dank für die erstklassigen beiträge, 21 

dein simpsons-zitat hatte ich übrigens mal als wave-datei *g*. wie wäre es mit:

"Ausgezeichnet" (Montgomery Burns)


----------



## wildman (29. März 2001)

*AW: Hort der Genialität*

Wie wär's damit:

"Ich scheiß' größere Haufen als du!"
   (Jack Palance zu Billy Crystal in "City Slickers")


----------



## Broeckchen (29. März 2001)

*AW: Hort der Genialität*

_- Wie wär's damit:
- 
- "Ich scheiß' größere Haufen als du!"
-    (Jack Palance zu Billy Crystal in "City Slickers")
- 
-  _

*lol* den kannte ich noch nicht. Aber da ich ein wandelndes Monty-Python-Drehbuch bin:

Ritter: "Camelot"
Ritter: "Camelot"
Ritter: "Camelot"
Pferd: "Phh, nur 'ne Atrappe"

oder:

Pontius Pilatus: "Er soll Pären und Pestien in der Arena gegenüberstehen... So, ist vielleicht noch jemanden zumute, nach einer kleinen Chelmerei? Wenn ich ihn sage diesen Namen... Chwanzus Longus"?
Wache: "Pffff"
Pontius Pilatus: "Er hat eine schöne Phrau!... Wisst ihr wie man sie nennt?"
Wachen: "hm-m, hm-m"
Pontius Pilatus: "Sie wird genannt: ...Incontinentia... Incontinentia Probis...."
---->Wachen sterben am Lachkrampf und Brian türmt *g*


----------



## effemvier (29. März 2001)

*AW: Hort der Genialität*

Ein wahrer Freund erdolcht dich von vorne! 

Leben - es gibt nichts Selteneres auf der Welt. Die meisten Menschen existieren, weiter nichts... 

Während du dein Leben versuchst zu planen, spielt es sich ab. 

Erinnern das ist vielleicht die qualvollste Art des Vergessens und vielleicht die freundlichste Art der Linderung dieser Qual. (Erich Fried) 

Wer die Freiheit liebt, darf die Einsamkeit nicht scheuen. 

Der Mensch hat die Atombombe erfunden. Keine Maus der Welt käme auf die Idee eine Mausefalle zu konstruieren. 

Die wirklich wichtigen Dinge im Leben findet man nicht einfach so. wie eine Muschel am Strand. im Grunde genommen finden sie uns

Du, der du deinem Freund Übles angetan hast, was wirst du deinem Feinde antun? 

Niemand trägt mehr zur Unterhaltung bei, als die Personen, die abwesend sind. 

Ich weiß, dass ich nichts weiß! (Sokrates) 

Wer heute erkennt, dass er gar nicht so klug ist, wie er gestern geglaubt hat, ist heute jedenfalls klüger als gestern. 

Wer mit der Wahrheit nicht leben kann, lebt nicht in der Wirklichkeit. 

Dum spiro, spero... Dum spero, amo... Dum amo, vivo! Solange ich atme, hoffe ich... Solange ich hoffe, liebe ich... Solange ich liebe, lebe ich! 

Ich bin dankbar für meine Freunde, weil sie mir nicht nur das sagen, was ich gern hören will. 

Manchmal ist es besser einen Fehler zu machen, als gar nichts zu tun. 

Nicht alles, was wahr ist, müssen wir sagen; aber das, was wir sagen, muss wahr sein. 

Man sollte nie so viel zu tun haben, dass man zum Nachdenken keine Zeit mehr hat 

Man läuft Gefahr zu verlieren, wenn man zuviel gewinnen möchte. 

Zwischen zu früh und zu spät liegt immer nur ein Augenblick. 

Seni sevijorum! (Wer dich nicht liebt, muss sterben) 

Keiner ist so verrückt, dass er nicht noch einen Verrückteren findet, der ihn versteht! 

Es ist besser für das was man ist gehasst, als für das was man nicht ist geliebt zu werden! 

Nicht, weil es so schwer ist wagen wir es nicht, sondern weil wir es nicht wagen, ist es schwer

Kluge Leute können sich dumm stellen, das Gegenteil ist schwierig! 

Eines der wohl zynischsten Zitate der Geschichte: Und siehe: es war alles gut. (Gott, nach Erschaffung der Welt) 

Gemessen an der Unendlichkeit ist unser Leben zu kurz, um es nicht zu geniessen und zu lieben. 

Keiner ist unnütz! - Er kann noch immer als schlechtes Beispiel dienen. 

Wo alle verurteilen, muss man prüfen und wo alle loben, auch! 

Genau die Kraft, die gefehlt hat, um einen Sieg zu erringen, braucht man, um eine Niederlage zu verkraften! 

Scientia potestas est! (Wissen ist Macht!) 

Die, die sich dumm stellen sind gefährlicher als die, die dumm sind! 

Ob ein Mensch klug ist, erkennt man viel besser an seinen Fragen als an seinen Antworten. 

Wirklich reich ist, wer mehr Träume in seiner Seele hat, als die Realität zerstören kann! 

Bei den meisten Erfolgsmenschen ist der Erfolg grösser als die Menschlichkeit. (Daphne du Maurier) 

Es liegt in der menschlichen Natur vernünftig zu denken und unlogisch zu handeln. (Anatola France) 

Später einmal wird man die Sünden bereuen die man nie begangen hat. 

Wer aus seinem Schatten heraus kommen will, muss wissen wo die Sonne steht. 

Der Unwissende wird böse, der Weise versteht.. 

Manch schweigsamer Mensch ist interessanter als der beste Redner! 

Wenn die Menschen nur über das sprächen, was sie begreifen, dann würde es sehr still auf der Welt sein. (Albert Einstein)


----------



## Atoopf (29. März 2001)

*AW: Hort der Genialität*

Zitat: Braveheart
hmm.....Es kommt darauf an, ob es ein gescheites oder ein stumpfsinniges Zitat ist. Ob das so ist, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Broeckchen (29. März 2001)

*AW: Hort der Genialität*

Nochmal schönen Dank an alle, deren Zitate bereits hier angekommen sind. Es freut mich sehr . Hier sind noch welche, die ich gefunden habe:

Ein Blick in die Welt beweist, daß Horror nichts anderes ist als Realität
-	Alfred Hitchcock

Besser in der Hölle zu herrschen als im Himmel zu dienen
-	John Milton

Freiheit ist die Freiheit zu sagen, daß zwei und zwei gleich vier ist. Sobald das gewährleistet ist, ergibt sich alles andere von selbst
-	George Orwell

An sich ist nichts weder gut noch böse. Erst das Denken mach es dazu

Zweifel sind Verräter, sie rauben uns, was wir gewinnen können, wenn wir nur einen Versuch wagen
-	William Shakespeare

Die alten Wörter sind die besten und die kurzen die allerbesten
-	Winston Churchill

Gruß
Broeckchen


----------



## gefurz2ultra (29. März 2001)

*Dünsch*

Mr. Dünsch, Mr. Düüünschsch ..... Hey Ist denn hier keiner der Dünsch heißt?
(Moe)

Zwei Dinge sind unendlich: das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit, 
aber beim Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher.
(Einstein)


----------



## nylonathatep (29. März 2001)

*"Der Gebrauch von Zitaten weist nur auf die Phantasielosigkeit des Zitierenden hin" (Schopenhauer) *gg* -nt-*

_- Guten Morgen Forum!
- 
- Ohne lange um den heissen Brei herumzureden, komme ich gleich mal zum Grund meines neuen Postings: 
- 
- Wir brüsten uns nämlich alle mit mehr oder weniger bedeutungsschwangeren Zitaten aus Film, Fernsehen und Büchern. Während der eine sich den immer wieder aktualisierten Phrasen und Zweideutigkeiten der Trennwand seiner Stamm-Toilette am heimatlichen Hauptbahnhof bedient, nutzen desorientierte Studenten ausgeliehene Bücher für ihr Philosophie-Examen als Signaturen-Quell.
- 
- Und da wir alle äusserst betrübt über das magere Angebot von lediglich drei Signaturen im PCGames-Organizer sind, möchte ich allen Klugscheissern, Wichtigtuern und Arbeitslosen (also die gesamte Community *g*) die Möglichkeit geben, hier nochmal so richtig auf die Ka*** zu hauen . Ich bitte also um eine Sammlung von Zitaten!
- 
- Und da wir uns in puncto Kreativität und Abwechslungsreichtum langsam steigern wollen, beginne ich mal mit einer meiner Stamm-Signaturen...
- 
- Gruß
- Broeckchen
- ----------------- _


----------



## effemvier (29. März 2001)

*AW: "Der Gebrauch von Zitaten weist nur auf die Phantasielosigkeit des Zitierenden hin" (Schopenhauer) *gg* -nt-*

schopenhauer hat aber auch gesagt: worüber man nicht reden kann darüber soll man schweigen!

mfg effemvier


----------



## Broeckchen (29. März 2001)

*AW: "Der Gebrauch von Zitaten weist nur auf die Phantasielosigkeit des Zitierenden hin" (Schopenhauer) *gg* -nt-*

_- schopenhauer hat aber auch gesagt: worüber man nicht reden kann darüber soll man schweigen!
- 
- mfg effemvier _

*ggg*

immanuel kant sagte mal:

habe mut dich deines eigenen verstandes zu bedienen.

trotzdem möchte ich noch mehr zitate hören


----------



## effemvier (29. März 2001)

*AW: "Der Gebrauch von Zitaten weist nur auf die Phantasielosigkeit des Zitierenden hin" (Schopenhauer) *gg* -nt-*

[i- trotzdem möchte ich noch mehr zitate hören  [/i]

ok!

das letzte was jim garrison bei seinem schlusspladoyer im gerichtsverfahren gegen clay shaw gesagt hat war: "it´s up to you!"
und wenn man mit der vorgeschichte vertraut ist, dann läufts einem da eiskalt den rücken runter!!

effemvier


----------



## effemvier (29. März 2001)

*AW: "Der Gebrauch von Zitaten weist nur auf die Phantasielosigkeit des Zitierenden hin" (Schopenhauer) *gg* -nt-*

ups, eines der ganz großen zitate eines noch größeren menschen *lol* hätt ich fast vergessen!

blumenau sagte:


----------



## Charly23 (29. März 2001)

*AW: "Der Gebrauch von Zitaten weist nur auf die Phantasielosigkeit des Zitierenden hin" (Schopenhauer) *gg* -nt-*

Das würde dann heissen dass du auch phantasielos bist *gg* ... 


hier sind meine Favourites:

Wenn es keinen Gott gäbe, so müsste man ihn erfinden.
                 -- Voltaire

Es ist besser, in der Hölle zu herrschen, als im Himmel zu dienen.
                  -- Paradise Lost, John Milton 

Gestern gehorchten wir Königen und verneigten unsere Häupter vor den Imperatoren. Heute jedoch verneigen wir uns nur noch vor der Wahrheit ...      
                 -- Kahlil Gibran

Eine unmittelbare Konsequenz der Anerkennung menschlicher Autonomie besteht in der grundsätzlichen Delegitimation aller vorgegebenen Quellen moralischer Normen, unabhängig davon, ob diese sich aus der Natur, der Metaphysik oder der Religion speisen.
                 -- Kurt Bayertz, aus: GenEthik. Probleme der Technisierung menschlicher Fortpflanzung

Es ist besser, ein unzufriedender Mensch zu sein als ein zufriedengestelltes Schwein; besser ein unzufriedener Sokrates als ein zufriedener Narr.
                 -- John Stuart Mill, aus: Der Utilitarismus

Charly23


----------



## ElMurray (29. März 2001)

*AW: Hort der Genialität*

_- Guten Morgen Forum!
- 
- Ohne lange um den heissen Brei herumzureden, komme ich gleich mal zum Grund meines neuen Postings: 
- 
- Wir brüsten uns nämlich alle mit mehr oder weniger bedeutungsschwangeren Zitaten aus Film, Fernsehen und Büchern. Während der eine sich den immer wieder aktualisierten Phrasen und Zweideutigkeiten der Trennwand seiner Stamm-Toilette am heimatlichen Hauptbahnhof bedient, nutzen desorientierte Studenten ausgeliehene Bücher für ihr Philosophie-Examen als Signaturen-Quell.
- 
- Und da wir alle äusserst betrübt über das magere Angebot von lediglich drei Signaturen im PCGames-Organizer sind, möchte ich allen Klugscheissern, Wichtigtuern und Arbeitslosen (also die gesamte Community *g*) die Möglichkeit geben, hier nochmal so richtig auf die Ka*** zu hauen . Ich bitte also um eine Sammlung von Zitaten!
- 
- Und da wir uns in puncto Kreativität und Abwechslungsreichtum langsam steigern wollen, beginne ich mal mit einer meiner Stamm-Signaturen...
- 
- Gruß
- Broeckchen
- ----------------- _

Schaut nach unten in meine Sig...


----------



## Charly23 (29. März 2001)

*AW: Wittgenstein !!!*

_- schopenhauer hat aber auch gesagt: worüber man nicht reden kann darüber soll man schweigen!
- 
- mfg effemvier _

SO ein Blödsinn!

Der Satz ... "Worüber man nicht reden kann, darüber soll man schweigen!"  ... ist von Wittgenstein.. tractactus philosophicus ..

Das weiss doch jedes Kind ... 

Charly23


----------



## Broeckchen (29. März 2001)

*AW: Wittgenstein !!!*

_- - schopenhauer hat aber auch gesagt: worüber man nicht reden kann darüber soll man schweigen!
- - 
- - mfg effemvier 
- 
- SO ein Blödsinn!
- 
- Der Satz ... "Worüber man nicht reden kann, darüber soll man schweigen!"  ... ist von Wittgenstein.. tractactus philosophicus ..
- 
- Das weiss doch jedes Kind ... 
- 
- Charly23
- 
-  _

charly23 du klugscheisser *ggg* (war net so gemeint)

ich hab noch einen:
"lirum, larum, löffelstiel - wer nichts sagt, der weiss nicht viel" 

fragt mich nicht woher ich den habe, aber es könnten die simpsons sein... *überleg*

Gruß
Broeckchen

und für die Galerie gibts noch einen aus der Signatur:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RoboRobbe (29. März 2001)

*Und wenn ich ein eigenes Zitat bringe ???*

_- - Guten Morgen Forum!
- - 
- - Ohne lange um den heissen Brei herumzureden, komme ich gleich mal zum Grund meines neuen Postings: 
- - 
- - Wir brüsten uns nämlich alle mit mehr oder weniger bedeutungsschwangeren Zitaten aus Film, Fernsehen und Büchern. Während der eine sich den immer wieder aktualisierten Phrasen und Zweideutigkeiten der Trennwand seiner Stamm-Toilette am heimatlichen Hauptbahnhof bedient, nutzen desorientierte Studenten ausgeliehene Bücher für ihr Philosophie-Examen als Signaturen-Quell.
- - 
- - Und da wir alle äusserst betrübt über das magere Angebot von lediglich drei Signaturen im PCGames-Organizer sind, möchte ich allen Klugscheissern, Wichtigtuern und Arbeitslosen (also die gesamte Community *g*) die Möglichkeit geben, hier nochmal so richtig auf die Ka*** zu hauen . Ich bitte also um eine Sammlung von Zitaten!
- - 
- - Und da wir uns in puncto Kreativität und Abwechslungsreichtum langsam steigern wollen, beginne ich mal mit einer meiner Stamm-Signaturen...
- - 
- - Gruß
- - Broeckchen
- - ----------------- 
- 
-  _


----------



## Broeckchen (29. März 2001)

*Und noch einer!*

Da ich mich gleich aus dem Netz der Netze ausloggen werde, verabschiede ich mich für heute mit einem relativ bekannten Spruch von Goethe:

"Es ist nicht genug, zu wissen, man muß auch anwenden; es ist nicht genug, zu wollen, man muß auch tun."

Ich wünsche einen weiterhin gelungenen Donnerstag-Abend

Gruß
Broeckchen


----------



## Fetteratte (29. März 2001)

*AW: Und noch einer!*

Hmm, ich benutze selten eine Signatur.....bin ich deswegen ungebildet? 
Hier meine seltenen Signaturen:

Die Milch macht's

Möge der Saft mit euch sein!

Des Zauberers Stab hat einen Knuaf am Ende

cu,
Fetteratte


----------



## Kerl (30. März 2001)

*AW: Hort der Genialität*

_- Zitat: Braveheart
- hmm.....Es kommt darauf an, ob es ein gescheites oder ein stumpfsinniges Zitat ist. Ob das so ist, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. _

_Aye, fight, and you may die, run and you'll live. At least a while. And dying in your beds, many years from now would you be willing to trade all the days from this day to that for one chance, just one chance to come back here and tell our enimies that they may take our lives, but they'll never take our freedom! (Braveheart) _

Eines der besten Zitate die ich kenne. An das erinnere ich mich jedesmal, wenn ich vor einer schweren Entscheidung stehe: "Irgendwann sagst du dir: Idiot, hättest du es mal gemacht, damals hattest du die Gelegenheit...".

Gruß
Ken


----------



## Kerl (30. März 2001)

*AW: Wittgenstein !!!*

_- - - schopenhauer hat aber auch gesagt: worüber man nicht reden kann darüber soll man schweigen!
- - - 
- - - mfg effemvier 
- - 
- - SO ein Blödsinn!
- - 
- - Der Satz ... "Worüber man nicht reden kann, darüber soll man schweigen!"  ... ist von Wittgenstein.. tractactus philosophicus ..
- - 
- - Das weiss doch jedes Kind ... 
- - 
- - Charly23
- - 
- -  
- 
- charly23 du klugscheisser *ggg* (war net so gemeint)
- 
- ich hab noch einen:
- "lirum, larum, löffelstiel - wer nichts sagt, der weiss nicht viel" 
- 
- fragt mich nicht woher ich den habe, aber es könnten die simpsons sein... *überleg*
_

Hihi, der ist aus Loaded Weapon, wo sich die Gangster die Sprüche um die Ohren hauen.

Gruß
Ken


----------



## effemvier (30. März 2001)

*AW: Wittgenstein !!!*

_- - schopenhauer hat aber auch gesagt: worüber man nicht reden kann darüber soll man schweigen!
- - 
- - mfg effemvier 
- 
- SO ein Blödsinn!
- 
- Der Satz ... "Worüber man nicht reden kann, darüber soll man schweigen!"  ... ist von Wittgenstein.. tractactus philosophicus ..
- 
- Das weiss doch jedes Kind ... 
- 
- Charly23
- 
-  _

stimmt, du hast recht! ich hab eh kurz überlegt, aber dann hab ich´s doch geschrieben! naja, wieder was dazugelernt! jetzt vertausch ich´s sicher net mehr! *g*

sein haupt in demut senkend - effemvier


----------



## Wurstbrot (30. März 2001)

*AW: Hort der Genialität*

_- Guten Morgen Forum!
- 
- Ohne lange um den heissen Brei herumzureden, komme ich gleich mal zum Grund meines neuen Postings: 
- 
- Wir brüsten uns nämlich alle mit mehr oder weniger bedeutungsschwangeren Zitaten aus Film, Fernsehen und Büchern. Während der eine sich den immer wieder aktualisierten Phrasen und Zweideutigkeiten der Trennwand seiner Stamm-Toilette am heimatlichen Hauptbahnhof bedient, nutzen desorientierte Studenten ausgeliehene Bücher für ihr Philosophie-Examen als Signaturen-Quell.
- 
- Und da wir alle äusserst betrübt über das magere Angebot von lediglich drei Signaturen im PCGames-Organizer sind, möchte ich allen Klugscheissern, Wichtigtuern und Arbeitslosen (also die gesamte Community *g*) die Möglichkeit geben, hier nochmal so richtig auf die Ka*** zu hauen . Ich bitte also um eine Sammlung von Zitaten!
- 
- Und da wir uns in puncto Kreativität und Abwechslungsreichtum langsam steigern wollen, beginne ich mal mit einer meiner Stamm-Signaturen...
- 
- Gruß
- Broeckchen
- ----------------- _ 


Zitate? Meines Wissen gehören in die Signatur die komplette Rechnerkonfiguration inklusiver aller jemals ausgetauschter Teile, diverse RULEZ und SUCKS-Listen, Werbung für einen Clan, von dem noch nie jemand was gehört hat und die Mitgliedschaft irgendeiner schwachsinnigen Vereinigung.


----------



## Broeckchen (30. März 2001)

*AW: Hort der Genialität*

_- - 
- 
- Zitate? Meines Wissen gehören in die Signatur die komplette Rechnerkonfiguration inklusiver aller jemals ausgetauschter Teile, diverse RULEZ und SUCKS-Listen, Werbung für einen Clan, von dem noch nie jemand was gehört hat und die Mitgliedschaft irgendeiner schwachsinnigen Vereinigung. _

*g* moin wurstbrot.
du solltest nicht so viel in anderen foren sein... du wirst beeinflusst


----------



## Broeckchen (30. März 2001)

*AW: Wittgenstein !!!*

_- 
- - ich hab noch einen:
- - "lirum, larum, löffelstiel - wer nichts sagt, der weiss nicht viel" 
- - 
- - fragt mich nicht woher ich den habe, aber es könnten die simpsons sein... *überleg*
- 
- 
- Hihi, der ist aus Loaded Weapon, wo sich die Gangster die Sprüche um die Ohren hauen.
- 
- Gruß
- Ken _


jau, jetzt fällts mir natürlich wie schuppen von den augen  vollkommen durchgeknallter film *g*


----------



## Ankiboy (30. März 2001)

*AW: Hort der Genialität*

Wir haben Syrus, den saluzäischen Ochsen...

Ich habe einen Löffel gefunden, Herr.

7, für diese Flasche?


----------



## Ankiboy (30. März 2001)

*AW: Hort der Genialität*

Laßt euch von William Wallace berichten. Die Geschichtsschreiber aus England werden mich einen Lügner nennen, aber Geschichte wird von jenen geschrieben, die ihre Helden gehängt haben.

Engländer haben keine Ahnung, was man mit einer Zunge alles machen kann.

Wenn ein Ire mit jemandem reden will, der ihm ebenbürdig ist, muß er wohl zu Gott sprechen!


----------



## Ankiboy (30. März 2001)

*AW: Hort der Genialität*

Schöne Dame, darf ich´s wagen Arm und Geleit euch anzutragen?
-Bin weder Dame, weder schön, kann ohn Geleit nach Hause gehen! (Faust)

Es gibt Dinge zwischen Himmel und Erde, die sich unsre Schulweißheit nicht träumen lässt. (Hamlet)

Die Axt im Haus erspart den Zimmermann. (Willhelm Tell)

Filmzitate:
1. Es gibt nur einen Mann, der es wagen würde mich mit Marmelade zu bombadieren.

2. Unerwartet das ist, und bedauerlich. -Es ist bedauerlich, daß ich die Wahrheit kenne? -Nein, unerwartet es ist, daß ihm die Stirn zu bieten du erwarten konntest nicht. Nicht abgeschlossen war dein Training, nicht bereit für diese Bürde warst du.

3. Und da war ein See, der war so klar, ein Himmel auf dem anderen, man wußte gar nicht wo der eine anfing und der andere aufhörte. -Ich wünschte, ich wäre mit dir da gewesen. -Das warst du!

4. Ich liebe, wen ich liebe.

5. Laß sie Leber in Ruhe!

6. Ich muß mich um ein Mädchen kümmern.

7. Was haben sie getan? Sind sie heute morgen aufgestanden und haben sich gesagt: Heute werde ich das Leben eines Mannes ruinieren!

8. Die mobile Infanterie hat mich zu dem gemacht, was ich heute bin.

9. Ich liebe dich, bin toll, verrückt, von Sinnen. Zum Glockenspiel machst du mein Herz. Nichts was du liebst, du tust kann mir entrinnen in meinem Schmerz.
Ein jeder Blick von dir läßt mich vor Sehnsucht zittern und erbeben, schenktest du mir deine Liebe, ich gäb dafür mein Leben!

10. Sie wollen damit sagen, daß das kleine blonde Mädchen ich bin. Wenn das ne Anspielung auf mein Gefärbtes Haar sein soll...

So, Broeckchen, wenn du dich mit Filmzitaten so gut auskennst, dann ordne sie doch mal zu !!!!


----------



## Ankiboy (30. März 2001)

*Vergessen:*

Ich glaube, er sagte: Gesegnet sind die Skifahrer? -Die Skifahrer? -Er meint bestimmt die gesammte Wintersportindustrie!

Du hast ja auch nen ganz schönen Zinken im Gesicht. Wo kommt ihr beiden her,  aus Rübennasenhause?

Bist du Jungfrau? -Na, wenn das keine intime Frage ist...


----------



## mithrandir (30. März 2001)

*Um wieder zum Spass zurückzukommen: Al Bundy*

Wenn Titten durch die Gegend wabern, 
und ich Geld gewinne bei den Trabern, 
das finde ich gut. 
Wenn der Mustang-Motor anspringt, 
und der Beischlaf mal nicht mißlingt, 
das finde ich gut. 
Wenn das alles Episoden, 
und die Frau ist unterm Boden, 
das finde ich gut. 
Wenn wir noch weiterspielen, seh' ich rot, 
und schlag ich Euch alle tot, 
bei Gott das schwör' ich.

Die Nacktbar -- wo die Musik schrill ist, die Beleuchtung trist -- die Nacktbar 
Wo die Tänzerin lacht in nackter Pracht -- die Nacktbar 
Wo Du siehst das Paradies, daß aber geschlossen iiist -- in der Nacktbar. 
Wo man Busen nicht grabschen kann, aber sie scharf machen jeden Mann -- die Nacktbar 
Wo du Fäuste siehst und ein blaues Auge kriegst -- in der Nacktbar 
Aufs Klosett nach dem Bier, heißt die Bundys waren hier -- in der Nacktbar

Peg. Du warst toll heute Nacht. Du warst so, wie sich jeder Mann seine Frau erträumt. Du warst eingeschlafen, bevor ich kam und bist aufgestanden bevor ich aufgewacht bin.

Genauso wie das menschliche Auge sich an's Licht gewöhnen muß, wenn man aus dem Dunkeln kommt, muß sich das Auge eines Mannes wieder an seine Frau gewöhnen, wenn er aus der Nacktbar kommt !

Wie ich nach Hause gekommen bin, fragt ihr ? Na ja, da ich weder das Kleingeld für den Bus hatte, noch die Scheine, um sie in Kleingeld zu wechseln, noch den Job, um die Scheine zu haben, um sie in Kleingeld zu wechseln, fuhr ich mit den zwei netten Männern von der Müllabfuhr.

Al: Eines Mannes Auto ist seine Burg.
Peg: Ich dachte, eines Mannes Haus wäre seine Burg? 
Al: Ist es... wenn er den Drachen erschlagen kann, der drinnen wohnt!


----------



## Broeckchen (30. März 2001)

*AW: Hort der Genialität*

_- Schöne Dame, darf ich´s wagen Arm und Geleit euch anzutragen?
- -Bin weder Dame, weder schön, kann ohn Geleit nach Hause gehen! (Faust)
- 
- Es gibt Dinge zwischen Himmel und Erde, die sich unsre Schulweißheit nicht träumen lässt. (Hamlet)
- 
- Die Axt im Haus erspart den Zimmermann. (Willhelm Tell)
- 
- Filmzitate:
- 1. Es gibt nur einen Mann, der es wagen würde mich mit Marmelade zu bombadieren.
- 
**** Spaceballs

- 2. Unerwartet das ist, und bedauerlich. -Es ist bedauerlich, daß ich die Wahrheit kenne? -Nein, unerwartet es ist, daß ihm die Stirn zu bieten du erwarten konntest nicht. Nicht abgeschlossen war dein Training, nicht bereit für diese Bürde warst du.
- 

***Star Wars

- 3. Und da war ein See, der war so klar, ein Himmel auf dem anderen, man wußte gar nicht wo der eine anfing und der andere aufhörte. -Ich wünschte, ich wäre mit dir da gewesen. -Das warst du!
- 
****hmmm Contact?

- 4. Ich liebe, wen ich liebe.
***phhh ?
- 
- 5. Laß sie Leber in Ruhe!

**** hm... ?
- 
- 6. Ich muß mich um ein Mädchen kümmern.

**** bin mir nicht sicher. hat das leon. di caprio oder will smith vielleicht gesagt?

- 
- 7. Was haben sie getan? Sind sie heute morgen aufgestanden und haben sich gesagt: Heute werde ich das Leben eines Mannes ruinieren!
*** das habe ich schon mal gehört, aber ich komm nicht drauf ((
- 
- 8. Die mobile Infanterie hat mich zu dem gemacht, was ich heute bin.

*** Starship Troopers
- 
- 9. Ich liebe dich, bin toll, verrückt, von Sinnen. Zum Glockenspiel machst du mein Herz. Nichts was du liebst, du tust kann mir entrinnen in meinem Schmerz.
- Ein jeder Blick von dir läßt mich vor Sehnsucht zittern und erbeben, schenktest du mir deine Liebe, ich gäb dafür mein Leben!
- 
*** Shakespeare in Love? klingt auf jeden fall nach shakespeare...

- 10. Sie wollen damit sagen, daß das kleine blonde Mädchen ich bin. Wenn das ne Anspielung auf mein Gefärbtes Haar sein soll...
- 

*** öh, keine Ahnung

- So, Broeckchen, wenn du dich mit Filmzitaten so gut auskennst, dann ordne sie doch mal zu !!!! 
*** wann habe ich das gesagt??? *verzweifel*
_


----------



## Broeckchen (30. März 2001)

*@ Ankiboy*

Hi Ankiboy!

Da du mich mit div. Zitaten richtig aufs Glatteis geführt hast, kommt jetzt meine Rache *g*

1. Wer ist sie? Sie ist wunderschön.

2. Verdammter Dreckskerl! Klaut einfach meinen Satz.

3. Sie meinen, was da einmal drin, kommt nie wieder raus.

4. Gute Nacht ihr Prinzen von Maine, ihr Könige von Neuengland.

5. Nur Fettsäcke und Prostituierte haben einen Körper.

6. Wir waren dauernd auf der Suche nach einem gewissen "Charlie"!

7. Einige haben beschlossen, sie lassen sich von der Liste der gefährdeten Arten streichen und flachlegen.

8. Wir können da keine Armee reinschicken. - Dann schicken sie doch mich!

9. Haben Sie Erfahrung mit Tieren? - Naja, ich habe schon einige gegessen...

10. Nenn mich nicht dämlich!

11. Das ist mein Zauberstab! Eine doppelläufige Remington, Kaliber 12. Mit echtem Walnuss-Schaft. Dieses Baby wurde in Grant Rapids, Michigan gefertigt und nur 500 Stück für den Einzelhandel. Der Lauf ist eine Kobalt-Stahl-Legierung mit klassischem Doppel-Abzug. Kauf smart, Kauf im S-Mart!

So, viel Spaß damit *g*

Gruß
Broeckchen


----------



## Ankiboy (30. März 2001)

*AW. @broeckchen*

Erstmal zur Auflösung, hast dich ja ganz gut geschlagen!!! 

3. Forrest Gump

4.Das letzte Einhorn

5.Scream 1

6.Good Will Hunting

7.Auf der Jagd nach dem grünen Diamanten

8.Shakespear ist schon richtig, nur kommt das Zitat aus Die drei Musketiere 

9.Hot Shots 2-der letzte Versuch

Nun zu deinen. Hmmm...

1.Leicht: Star Wars (oder aus Die da von den Fanta 4)
2.Good Will Hunting
3.Äh, keinen Schimmer!
4.Gottes Werk und Teufels Beitrag
5.Überfragt!!!
6.Forrest Gump
7.Sex oder stirb
8.??
9.Wilde Kreaturen??
10.Ein Fisch namens Wonda
11.Äh, ja. Ne...

Man, da stinke ich gewaltig ab. Aber warte:

1. Ich werde dir das Herz mit einem Löffel herausschneiden.
2. Das ist bestimmt ein Tumor!
3. Ich habe unfertige Lebensmittel zubereitet? Ich jage sie, du kochst sie!
4. Elliot? Das ist ein fetter Junge mit ner Brille. Nick, das ist ein Kumpel. Das ist ein Name für einen Jungen!
5. Immer wenn ein Glöckchen klingelt, bekommt ein Engel seine Flügel.
6. Hilfe, hier ist ein Zwerg, der mich mit ner Eichel bedroht!
7. Man kann von leben aber es schmeckt beschissen.
8. Ich hatte nie wieder solche Freunde wie damals als ich 12 war. Aber mein Gott, wer hat die schon?
9. Wer Kasimir heißt, kann sich einen Eierkopf leisten.
10. Jippieiey, Schweinebacke!
11. Wir beginnen das zu begehren, was wir jeden Tag sehen.
12. ...oder ich pumpe dich so voll Blei, dass du deinen Pimmel als Bleistift benutzen kannst.
13. Und vergeßt nicht ein Kondom anzulegen. Sicherheitsgurt, ich meine Sicherheitsgurt.
14. Sei gegrüßt, Schlittengott!
15. Gibt es nichts, was den Fahrstuhl aufhalten kann. -Doch, der Keller!
16. Du bist der heterosexuellste Homosexuelle, den ich kenne.
17. Baldrian, Baldrian soll ja auch sehr gesund sein.
18. Da wächst ein wildes Tier aus deiner Hose.
19. Ich stehe dreimal in der Nacht auf um einmal zu pissen.
20. Das schlimmste an ihr ist ihr ewiges Geschreie.

Viel Spaß damit. *g*


----------



## Broeckchen (30. März 2001)

*AW: AW. @broeckchen*

_- - 1.Leicht: Star Wars (oder aus Die da von den Fanta 4)
- 2.Good Will Hunting
- 3.Äh, keinen Schimmer! *** Alien 3
- 4.Gottes Werk und Teufels Beitrag
- 5.Überfragt!!! *** Futurama / Fry *ggg*
- 6.Forrest Gump
- 7.Sex oder stirb
- 8.?? ***Rambo 1 
- 9.Wilde Kreaturen??
- 10.Ein Fisch namens Wonda *** Wanda, trotzdem sehr gut
- 11.Äh, ja. Ne... *** Armee der Finsternis
- 
- Man, da stinke ich gewaltig ab. Aber warte:

*** Boah, du kennst dich viel zu gut aus , aber ich versuch mich mal an den nächsten Aufgaben... ich ahne fürchterliches *g*


- 1. Ich werde dir das Herz mit einem Löffel herausschneiden.
*** Robin Hood - König der Diebe
- 2. Das ist bestimmt ein Tumor!
*** Kindergarten-Cop
- 3. Ich habe unfertige Lebensmittel zubereitet? Ich jage sie, du kochst sie!
*** Am Anfang war das Feuer??? keine Ahnung... *g*
- 4. Elliot? Das ist ein fetter Junge mit ner Brille. Nick, das ist ein Kumpel. Das ist ein Name für einen Jungen!
*** nööö
- 5. Immer wenn ein Glöckchen klingelt, bekommt ein Engel seine Flügel.
*** auch nicht
- 6. Hilfe, hier ist ein Zwerg, der mich mit ner Eichel bedroht!
*** *g* ist bestimmt lustig, aber das kenne ich schon wieder nicht
- 7. Man kann von leben aber es schmeckt beschissen.
*** Matrix? 
- 8. Ich hatte nie wieder solche Freunde wie damals als ich 12 war. Aber mein Gott, wer hat die schon?
*** äh... so ein Film mit Demi Moore und drei anderen Frauen, die sich als Erwachsene wiedertreffen???
- 9. Wer Kasimir heißt, kann sich einen Eierkopf leisten.
*** sorry, keine Ahnung
- 10. Jippieiey, Schweinebacke!
*** Stirb langsam
- 11. Wir beginnen das zu begehren, was wir jeden Tag sehen.
*** Harry & Sally?
- 12. ...oder ich pumpe dich so voll Blei, dass du deinen Pimmel als Bleistift benutzen kannst.
*** *ggg* kenn ich leider nicht
- 13. Und vergeßt nicht ein Kondom anzulegen. Sicherheitsgurt, ich meine Sicherheitsgurt.
*** hm...
- 14. Sei gegrüßt, Schlittengott!
*** Cool Runnings
- 15. Gibt es nichts, was den Fahrstuhl aufhalten kann. -Doch, der Keller!
*** Speed
- 16. Du bist der heterosexuellste Homosexuelle, den ich kenne.
*** Der bewegte Mann
- 17. Baldrian, Baldrian soll ja auch sehr gesund sein.
*** uff, das wird immer schwerer 
- 18. Da wächst ein wildes Tier aus deiner Hose.
*** meinst du mich? nein scherz, ich weiss es nicht 
- 19. Ich stehe dreimal in der Nacht auf um einmal zu pissen.
*** The Rock
- 20. Das schlimmste an ihr ist ihr ewiges Geschreie.
*** ich weiss echt nix *seufz*

- Viel Spaß damit. *g*
***Zynismus pur . Naja ich habe echt schlecht abgeschnitten. Leider habe ich nicht mehr viel Zeit, aber für fünf kleine Kommentare soll es reichen:

1. Ist das Haargel?

2. Beiss auf den Bordstein! (eine der übelsten Szenen der Filmgeschichte...)

3. Du hast recht. Ist zu gefährlich. Nichts ist abstoßender als ein Priester mit einer riesen Erektion!

4. Schwester! Können Sie mir einen Blasen - und Nieren-Tee bringen?

5. Mir boten sich zwei Wege an. Ich nahm den, der weniger betreten war.

Zugegeben, der letzte ist nicht besonders leicht... ich habe das Gefühl nicht mehr mithalten zu können *g*

Gruß
Broeckchen _


----------



## Fetteratte (30. März 2001)

*AW: AW. @broeckchen*

Wuaah, ich verneige mich vor den Meistern der Fimzitate.....mein Gedächnis ist da eher wie ein Sieb! *g*
Immerhin kann ich dir noch bei der Nr. 6 helfen:

Hilfe, hier ist ein Zwer, der mich mit einer Eichel bedroht!
Willow.........und das soll eine Zaubereichel sein! *gg*


Hier das einzige Filmzitat, daß mir im Moment einfällt:
.....das 6 Minuten-Video, Mann! Stell dir vor, du gehst in einen Laden und siehst das 7 Minuten-Video und gleich daneben das 6 Minuten-Video! Na, welches nimmst du?

cu,
Fetteratte


----------



## Broeckchen (30. März 2001)

*AW: AW. @broeckchen*

_- Wuaah, ich verneige mich vor den Meistern der Fimzitate.....mein Gedächnis ist da eher wie ein Sieb! *g*
- Immerhin kann ich dir noch bei der Nr. 6 helfen:
- 
- Hilfe, hier ist ein Zwer, der mich mit einer Eichel bedroht!
- Willow.........und das soll eine Zaubereichel sein! *gg*
- 
*** den habe ich nicht gesehen ((
- 
- Hier das einzige Filmzitat, daß mir im Moment einfällt:
- .....das 6 Minuten-Video, Mann! Stell dir vor, du gehst in einen Laden und siehst das 7 Minuten-Video und gleich daneben das 6 Minuten-Video! Na, welches nimmst du?
- 
*lol* Verückt nach Mary, da fällt mir auch noch eins ein:
_ wie oft ich das schon gemacht habe? phh, keine ahnung... vielleicht so 40, 50 mal..._

- cu,
- Fetteratte 
***
bis denn ratte und grüss mir ankiboy 
-  _


----------



## Ankiboy (30. März 2001)

*@broeckchen*

OK. Hier wieder die Lösungen (und Ratte: Ich bin enttäuscht. Erst sagst du vor und dann nur EINEN Film???)

3. Overboard, ein Goldfisch fällt ins Wasser

4. Der Volltreffer

5. Das Leben ist schön

6. Hat die Ratte ja schon gepetzt

7. Crocodile Dundee

8. Stand by me

9. Drei Männer im Schnee

11. Das Schweigen der Lämmer

12. Die 3 Amigos

13. Vater der Braut

17. Die Feuerzangenbowle

18. Mein Partner mit der kalten Schnauzte

20. Indiana Jones

Aber du hast dich tapfer geschlagen.

Ok, it´s my turn.

1. Verrückt nach Marry
2. Äh, aha!
3.Glauben ist alles
4. Knocking on havens door
5. Den hab ich, glaub ich, noch nie gehört!

Gut, da du schon jetzt kapitulierst, will ich dich man nicht weiter lernen. Bis zum nächsten Mal heißt es dann wohl: Fleißig lernen. Falls du Lust auf ein erneutes Duell haben solltest: Bin jeder Zeit dabei (Bald nennst auch du mich Meister!)
Ach, und Zeitmangel ist kein Argument, das ich gelten lassen werde!


----------



## Sigmata (30. März 2001)

*AW: Um wieder zum Spass zurückzukommen: Al Bundy*

22.11.1996	Das Leben ist NICHT an mir vorbeigezogen ... Es hat sich auf mein Gesicht gesetzt.
23.11.1996	Bestimmt ist meine momentane Ungläubigkeit verständlich, schließlich habe ich eben erfahren, daß jede Parkuhr am Tag durchschnittlich mehr verdient als ich.
23.11.1996	Wenn Du Sex haben willst, müssen die Kinder ausgehen. Wenn Du guten Sex haben willst, dann mußt du ausgehen.
25.11.1996	Bitte Peg, wenn Du noch Gefühle für mich hast, bring mich nicht dazu, Liebe mit Dir zu machen.
25.11.1996	Ich bin der einzige Typ auf der Welt, der erst aufwachen muß, um einen Alptraum zu haben.
26.11.1996	Ich MUß nach dem Sex nicht schlafen - ich WILL schlafen! Ich sehne die Dunkelheit herbei ...
26.11.1996	O.k. Peg, ich halte ihn fest und Du nimmst seine Brieftasche.
26.11.1996	Ich bin von der Schule abgegangen, verlor den Willen zum Leben und hier bin ich jetzt. 
28.11.1996	Ich werde nicht für meine Fehler bezahlen! Schließlich büße ich bereits seit dem Tag meiner Hochzeit.
28.11.1996	Peg, nichts ist so alt wie die Haare an deinen Beinen ...
28.11.1996	Hallo Jungs! Was ist heute in der Mausefalle zu Essen ?
29.11.1996	Es klingelt, packt die Sachen weg! Vielleicht haben die Nachbarn rausgekriegt, daß wir etwas zu Essen haben.
29.11.1996	Hebt euch hinweg, Schakale!
29.11.1996	Oh Gott, meine Männlichkeit ist dem Licht ausgesetzt gewesen ...
02.12.1996	Sag mal Dumpfbacke: Wie oft muß man einen Lolli lecken, um Miss Frühling zu werden.
02.12.1996	Ich bin auf dem Weg nach Hause - der Himmel weiß warum.
02.12.1996	Es gibt so viel, was ich Dir noch sagen will... aber jetzt beginnt leider gleich	meine Lieblingsshow im Fernsehen.
03.12.1996	Bud:" Kelly, Du bist so dumpf wie eine Strandmatte."
03.12.1996	Ich arbeite in einem Schuhladen und bin trotzdem nicht froh, heimzukommen.
03.12.1996	Wenn ich nur eines der Kinder davor bewahre, zu heiraten, habe ich meine Pflicht als Vater erfüllt.
04.12.1996	Jeder Mann, der einen Dodge fährt, schließt ab und zu die Augen und stellt sich vor, es wäre ein Ferrari.
04.12.1996	Ich hasse mein Leben...kann nicht essen, kann nicht schlafen, kann nicht meine Frau im Garten vergraben.
05.12.1996	Bud, geh nach Hause und sag deinem Daddy, daß Du die Augen vom Milchmann hast.
05.12.1996	Ich habe es verdient, bestraft zu werden, ich habe Deine Mutter geheiratet.
05.12.1996	Dies ist ein Sex-freies-Haus und dbei Gott, das wird es bleiben solange ich lebe!
06.12.1996	Ihr Werbeplakat ist Betrug! Da steht: "Essen Sie für drei Dollar so viele Muschel wie Sie wollen" und nicht...essen Sie nur soviele Muscheln, wie Sie vor Ort verschlingen können.
06.12.1996	Al, es geht um meinen Job!!! Ach so Marcy, das ändert natürlich GARNICHTS!
09.12.1996	Ich sehe alles klar und deutlich durch meine Röntgen-Zwiebelringe. Das sind keine Schnecken, das sind ausgewachsene Amerikanerinnen.
09.12.1996	Es gibt nur eine Art von Kuß: Der Mann stellt sich mit geschlossenen Augen vor die Frau und stellt sich vor, sie wäre eine andere.
10.12.1996	Kaffee nach dem Sex??? Wie sol DAS denn gehen? Wie kann man im Tiefschlaf trinken???
10.12.1996	Sechs Dollar sind zuviel Knete, um sie an eine Frau zu verschwenden!
10.12.1996	Sex wird bei jedem Mal besser... solange es nicht mit derselben Frau ist.
12.12.1996	Familie, ich werde jetzt meinen Job kündigen, das Haus abbrennen und mich auf Titten-Island zur Ruhe sezten.
12.12.1996	Nur eine Frau ... und sooo viel Zeit.
12.12.1996	Komm Peg, wir haben was zu tun: Wir verbinden unsere Augen und machen	Babys.

NUNJA best OF ME !!


----------



## Fetteratte (30. März 2001)

*AW: @broeckchen*

_- OK. Hier wieder die Lösungen (und Ratte: Ich bin enttäuscht. Erst sagst du vor und dann nur EINEN Film???)
- 
- 3. Overboard, ein Goldfisch fällt ins Wasser
- 
- 4. Der Volltreffer
- 
- 5. Das Leben ist schön
- 
- 6. Hat die Ratte ja schon gepetzt
- 
- 7. Crocodile Dundee
- 
- 8. Stand by me
- 
- 9. Drei Männer im Schnee
- 
- 11. Das Schweigen der Lämmer
- 
- 12. Die 3 Amigos
- 
- 13. Vater der Braut
- 
- 17. Die Feuerzangenbowle
- 
- 18. Mein Partner mit der kalten Schnauzte
- 
- 20. Indiana Jones
- 
- Aber du hast dich tapfer geschlagen.
- 
- Ok, it´s my turn.
- 
_

Hach, du kennst mich doch......Fimzitate konnte ich mir noch nie gut merken! )
Außerdem habe ich die Nr. 4,5, 9, 12 und 17 noch gar nicht gesehen!
....Teufelslama, Teufelslama! *g*

cu,
Fetteratte


----------



## Fetteratte (31. März 2001)

*AW: @broeckchen*

_- 
- Hach, du kennst mich doch......Fimzitate konnte ich mir noch nie gut merken! )
- Außerdem habe ich die Nr. 4,5, 9, 12 und 17 noch gar nicht gesehen!
- ....Teufelslama, Teufelslama! *g*
- 
- cu,
- Fetteratte _

Warum vergesse ich eigentlich immer das L bei Filmzitate? tsss


----------



## Broeckchen (31. März 2001)

*AW: @broeckchen*

_- OK. Hier wieder die Lösungen (und Ratte: Ich bin enttäuscht. Erst sagst du vor und dann nur EINEN Film???)
- 
- 3. Overboard, ein Goldfisch fällt ins Wasser
- 
- 4. Der Volltreffer
- 
- 5. Das Leben ist schön
- 
- 6. Hat die Ratte ja schon gepetzt
- 
- 7. Crocodile Dundee
- 
- 8. Stand by me
- 
- 9. Drei Männer im Schnee
- 
- 11. Das Schweigen der Lämmer
- 
- 12. Die 3 Amigos
- 
- 13. Vater der Braut
- 
- 17. Die Feuerzangenbowle
- 
- 18. Mein Partner mit der kalten Schnauzte
- 
- 20. Indiana Jones
- 
- Aber du hast dich tapfer geschlagen.

*** schweeeer! viel zu schwer... ((
- 
- Ok, it´s my turn.
- 
- 1. Verrückt nach Marry -- jepp
- 2. Äh, aha! --- american history x
- 3.Glauben ist alles - nope, 4 hochzeiten und ein todesfall (rowan atkinson als priester)
- 4. Knocking on havens door
- 5. Den hab ich, glaub ich, noch nie gehört! (hehe, club der toten dichter)
- 
- Gut, da du schon jetzt kapitulierst, will ich dich man nicht weiter lernen. Bis zum nächsten Mal heißt es dann wohl: Fleißig lernen. Falls du Lust auf ein erneutes Duell haben solltest: Bin jeder Zeit dabei (Bald nennst auch du mich Meister!)

*** oh junge dame, schon jetzt habe ich den meister in dir gefunden

- Ach, und Zeitmangel ist kein Argument, das ich gelten lassen werde!

***mist
-  _


----------



## nylonathatep (31. März 2001)

*Bravely bold Sir Robin*

ok... wer kennt das? 

"Bravely bold Sir Robin rode forth from Camelot,
he was not afraid to die, O brave Sir Robin,
he was not at all afraid to be killed in nasty ways
brave brave brave brave Sir Robin

He was not in the least bit scared to be mashed into a pulp
or to have his eyes gouged out and his elbows broken
to have his kneecaps split and his body burned away
and his limbs all hacked and mangeled, brave Sir Robin.

His head smashed in and his heart cut out 
and his liver removed and his bowels unplugged,
and his nostrils raped and his bottom burned off
and his peni..."
"No! That's enough music for now, lad!"
-----
part2:

"Brave Sir Robin ran away (No!) 
Bravely ran away, away...( I didn't)
When danger reared its ugly head, 
He bravely turned his tail and fled.(No)
Yes, brave Sir Robin turned about
And gallantly he chickened out.
Bravely taking to his feet (I never did!)
He beat a very brave retreat, (oh lies!)
Bravest of the brave, Sir Robin!  (I never´!)

*loool* Könnte mich immer wieder totlachen, wenn ich das sehe 

cu
nylon


----------



## nylonathatep (31. März 2001)

*AW: @broeckchen*

_
- Warum vergesse ich eigentlich immer das L bei Filmzitate? tsss
-  _

Die Frage kann ich Dir beantworten: Du bist einfach nur totaaaaaaal übermüdet *g*

cu
nylon


----------



## nylonathatep (31. März 2001)

*AW: "Der Gebrauch von Zitaten weist nur auf die Phantasielosigkeit des Zitierenden hin" (Schopenhauer) *gg* -nt-*

_- Das würde dann heissen dass du auch phantasielos bist *gg* ... 
_

Nichts anderes sollte das aussagen *lol*

aber hier auch ein paar von mir 

An European says: I can't understand this, what's wrong with me? An American says: I can't understand this, what's wrong with him?
(Terry Pratchett, engl. Schriftsteller, 1948- )

Wen das Wort nicht schlägt, den schlägt auch der Stock nicht.
(Sokrates, gr. Philosoph, 470-399 v.Chr.)

Ungehorsam ist für jeden, der die Geschichte kennt, die recht eigentliche Tugend des Menschen.
(Oscar Wilde, engl. Schriftsteller, 1854-1900)

Wer die Wahrheit hören will, den sollte man vorher fragen, ob er sie ertragen kann.
(Ernst R. Hauschka, dt. Aphoristiker, 1926-)

Schon die Mathematik lehrt uns, dass man Nullen nicht übersehen darf. 
(Gabriel Laub, tschech. Schriftst. u. Satiriker, 192

Wir ertrinken in Informationen und hungern nach Wissen.
(John Naisbitt, Zukunftsforscher)

Gebildet ist, wer weiss, wo er findet, was er nicht weiss.
(G. Simmel, dt. Soziologe u. Philosoph, 1858-191

Daß irgendein Mensch auf Erden ohne Vorurteil sein könne, ist das größte Vorurteil.
(August von Kotzebue, dt. Dramatiker, 1761-1819)

Man beleidigt öfter mit Wahrheiten als mit Lügen.
(Charles Tschopp, schweiz. Aphoristiker, 1899-1982)

Der Verstand und die Fähigkeit, ihn zu gebrauchen, sind zwei verschiedene Gaben. 
(F. Grillparzer, österr. Dichter, 1791-1872)

Wir hatten heute über 70.000 Abgänge. Das soll uns erstmal einer nachmachen.
(Dieter Bohlen, Sänger von 'Modern Talking')

Nur wer sich ändert, bleibt sich treu.
(Wolf Biermann, dt. Liedermacher, 1936-)

Jede Rohheit hat ihren Ursprung in einer Schwäche.
(Seneca, röm. Philosoph, 4-65 n.Chr.)

Die besten Köpfe gibt es nicht in der Regierung. Die Wirtschaft holt sie weg. 
(Ronald Reagan, ehem. amerikan. Präsident)

Glaubst Du, man könne in Bewunderung mit etwas verkehren, ohne es nachzuahmen?
(Platon, griech. Philosoph, 427-347 v.Chr.)

Analphabeten müssen diktieren. 
(Stanislaw Jerzy Lec, poln. Satiriker, 1909-1966)

Sehr viele Menschen leben davon, daß die Wahrheit auf Erden so schwer zu finden ist: die Detektive, Rechtsanwälte, Richter, Schriftsteller, Wissenschaftler, Philosophen, Geistliche und viele andere.
(Georges Simenon, belgischer Kriminalschriftsteller, 1903-1989)

Eine Rechtsprechung, die an der grundsätzlichen Kriminalisierung von Cannabis festhält, geht an medizinischen Erkenntnissen vorbei.
(Dr. Ellis Huber, Präsident der Ärztekammer Berlin)

Die Würde, die in der Bewegung eines Eisberges liegt, beruht darauf, daß nur ein Achtel von ihm über dem Wasser ist. 
(Ernest Hemmingway, amerikan. Journalist u. Schriftsteller, 1899-1961)

Mit Adleraugen sehen wir die Fehler anderer, mit Maulwurfaugen unsere eigenen.
(Franz von Sales, hl., Bischof von Genf, 1567-1622)

Es heißt, daß wir Könige auf Erden die Ebenbilder Gottes seien. Ich habe mich daraufhin im Spiegel betrachtet. Sehr schmeichelhaft für den lieben Gott ist das nicht. 
(Friedrich der Große, 1712-1786)

Einem Kameraden hilft man. Einem Kollegen mißtraut man. Mit einem Freunde ist man albern.
(Peter Bamm, dt. Schriftsteller, 1897-1975)

Die Freiheit der Rede hat den Nachteil, daß immer wieder Dummes, Häßliches und Bösartiges gesagt wird. Wenn wir aber alles in allem nehmen, sind wir doch eher bereit, uns damit abzufinden, als sie abzuschaffen.
(Winston Churchill, engl. Politiker, 1874-1965)

sooo, und davon hab ich noch tausende! ))
cu nylon


----------



## Fetteratte (31. März 2001)

*AW: @broeckchen*

_- 
- - Warum vergesse ich eigentlich immer das L bei Filmzitate? tsss
- -  
- 
- Die Frage kann ich Dir beantworten: Du bist einfach nur totaaaaaaal übermüdet *g*
- 
- cu
- nylon _

*gg* ich muß dir recht geben......gut, daß wir keinen IRC-Chat machen! *lol*

cu,
Fetteratte


----------



## Fetteratte (31. März 2001)

*AW: @broeckchen*

_- - 
- - - Warum vergesse ich eigentlich immer das L bei Filmzitate? tsss
- - -  
- - 
- - Die Frage kann ich Dir beantworten: Du bist einfach nur totaaaaaaal übermüdet *g*
- - 
- - cu
- - nylon 
- 
- *gg* ich muß dir recht geben......gut, daß wir keinen IRC-Chat machen! *lol*
- 
- cu,
- Fetteratte
- 
-  _

Oh, verdammt, ich meine eigentlich genau das Gegenteil von IRC Chat..wegen den Rechtschreibfehlern.....ich bin wirklich zu müde.....*gähn*


----------



## Ankiboy (31. März 2001)

*AW: @broeckchen*

Von wegen müde! Schreiben konntest du doch noch nie und außerdem solltest du deine Nächte besser nutzen.  
Nächste Woche treffen wir uns dann zum Baileys/South Park-abend, OK? Wie wär es mit Dienstag, oder mußte zum Training?


----------



## TwiLekJedi (31. März 2001)

*AW: @broeckchen*

Phantasie ist wichtiger als Wissen, denn Wissen ist begrenzt (A. Einstein) - hat mich gewundert, dass ich das noch nich gelesen hab

Ein Ring, sie zu knechten, sie alle zu finden
Ins Dunkel zu treiben und auf ewig zu binden
 - Das dürften wohl einige kennen

In unharmonischen Situationen kommt die Individualität des Einzelnen zum Tragen.
- gut, eigtl kein Zitat, aber eine meiner Signaturen. Ist mir und nem Kumpel im Philosophie-Unterricht eingefallen. Is doch auch nich schlecht, oder?

Auch wenn ich den Sinn nie verstanden habe:
"Dieses Tier existiert das erste Mal seit 65 Millionen Jahren und das einzige was Sie im Kopf haben ist es zu erledigen." - "Wissen Sie, es gab da mal einen Kerl, ich vergesse dauernd seinen Namen, der ist ohne Sauerstoff auf den Mount Everest geklettert und kam halbtot wieder runter. Da haben ihn die Reporter gefragt 'Warum sind Sie da rauf geklettert, um zu sterben?' Und da sagte er 'Nein, ich bin darauf geklettert um zu leben'."
(Vergessene Welt, Nick van Owen (?) im Gespräch mit Roland, 1997)

"Now, that's one big pile 'o shit." - Ian Malcolm, Jurassic Park, 1993

"Jetzt sitze ich hier ganz alleine und führe selbstgespräche. Das - DAS - ist die Chaostheorie!" - (s.o.)

"Bei der Wahrheit gibt es keine 'Versionen' " - Ian Malcolm, Vergessene Welt, 1997

"Ich habe Raubtiere erforscht als ich noch keine 20 Jahre alt war: Löwen, Schakale, Hyänen ... dich!" - Sarah Harding, Vergessene Welt, 1997

"I found out how the animals could survive without additional lysin" - "I don't care!!" - Sarah Harding und Ian Malcolm, Vergessene Welt, 1997

"Ich werde in 6 oder 7 Tagen zurück sein." - "Nein, du wirst in 6 oder 7 TEILEN zurückkommen!" - Sarah Harding und Ian Malcolm, Vergessene Welt, 1997


----------



## Broeckchen (31. März 2001)

*AW: Hort der Genialität*

Hallo!

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende und poste noch mal kurz ein paar Zitate:

"Geh zu deines reichen Freundes Haus, wenn du gerufen bist. Zu des armes Freundes Haus geh ungerufen."

"Es ist besser eines anderen Opfer als sein Bürge zu sein."

- 2 indische Volksweisheiten

"Fordere viel von dir selbst und erwarte wenig von anderen. So wird dir Ärger erspart bleiben."

- Konfuzius

"Es ist unglaublich, dass du immer versuchst mit möglichst wenig Einsatz maximales zu erreichen."

- meine Freundin über mich 

Gruß

Broeckchen

PS: schönen Dank an alle, die dieses Posting mit durchaus lesenswerten Zitaten gewürdigt haben


----------



## Ankiboy (31. März 2001)

*@nylon*

Eine kleine Ratte hat mir gesteckt, du würdest ein Duell mit mir wagen. Mach dich da auf eine harte Schlacht gefasst. Da die Waffen ja bereits gewählt sind (Einigermaßen bekannte Zitate) überlaßich dir den ersten Stich. Ein kleiner Schritt für mich, aber ein großer Schritt für die Menschheit... 

Ankiboy


----------



## nylonathatep (31. März 2001)

*@anki:Zitatenschlacht die zweite *g**

_- Eine kleine Ratte hat mir gesteckt, du würdest ein Duell mit mir wagen. Mach dich da auf eine harte Schlacht gefasst. Da die Waffen ja bereits gewählt sind (Einigermaßen bekannte Zitate) überlaßich dir den ersten Stich. Ein kleiner Schritt für mich, aber ein großer Schritt für die Menschheit... 
- Ankiboy _

Hi ankiboy... 
wohlan, junge Dame...  die Waffen sind gewählt, der Schauplatz auch...   bleibt nur noch die Sprache... obwohl die meisten Zitate im Englischen besser klingen, nehm ich hier lieber deutsche Zitate...

Nun, dann wollen wir mal keine Zeit mehr verlieren *gg* und beginnen mit leichter Kost 

(Übrigens...Dein erstes Zitat stammt in einer leicht abgewandelten Form von Neil Armstrong, nachdem er seine Quanten auf den Mond gesetzt hatte... das "Red keinen Müll!", das Edwin "Buzz" Aldrin kurz darauf gesagt hatte, wurde rausgeschnitten und ist deswegen weniger bekannt. *lol* )

1. "Hallo Vermittlung, welche Nummer hat die 110?"

2. "Yippie-ya-yay, Du Schweinebacke!"

3. "Manche Männer sind größer als andere" - "Deine Mutter hat dir wohl wieder Geschichten über mich erzählt."

4. "Hab gehört, sie haben 'nen Piloten gedreht."

5. "Ich hab sie immer nur gekaut, aber nie runtergeschluckt."

(6. "Red keinen Müll!")

Viel Spaß 
nylon


----------



## Broeckchen (1. April 2001)

*AW: @anki:Zitatenschlacht die zweite *g**

_- 
- Hi ankiboy... 
- wohlan, junge Dame...  die Waffen sind gewählt, der Schauplatz auch...   bleibt nur noch die Sprache... obwohl die meisten Zitate im Englischen besser klingen, nehm ich hier lieber deutsche Zitate...
- 
- Nun, dann wollen wir mal keine Zeit mehr verlieren *gg* und beginnen mit leichter Kost 
- 
- (Übrigens...Dein erstes Zitat stammt in einer leicht abgewandelten Form von Neil Armstrong, nachdem er seine Quanten auf den Mond gesetzt hatte... das "Red keinen Müll!", das Edwin "Buzz" Aldrin kurz darauf gesagt hatte, wurde rausgeschnitten und ist deswegen weniger bekannt. *lol* )
- 
- 1. "Hallo Vermittlung, welche Nummer hat die 110?"
- 
- 2. "Yippie-ya-yay, Du Schweinebacke!"
- 
- 3. "Manche Männer sind größer als andere" - "Deine Mutter hat dir wohl wieder Geschichten über mich erzählt."
- 
- 4. "Hab gehört, sie haben 'nen Piloten gedreht."
- 
- 5. "Ich hab sie immer nur gekaut, aber nie runtergeschluckt."
- 
- (6. "Red keinen Müll!")
- 
- Viel Spaß 
- nylon _

Moin Nylon!

Ich wollte dich nur warnen, du legst dich da mit einem ganz besonderen Exemplar an *g*. Ich will hier auch keine Lösungen verraten (ist schließlich eure Zitatenschlacht *g*) muss aber sagen, dass du einmal nicht aufgepasst hast. Zitat No.2 wurde nämlich von Ankiboy selbst schon mal gefragt. Ist aber egal, viel Spaß 

"Es wird niemals so viel gelogen wie vor der Wahl, während des Krieges und nach der Jagd".
- Otto von Bismarck

Gruß
Broeckchen


----------



## Ankiboy (1. April 2001)

*@nylon:Zitatenschlacht die zweite *g**

OK, hat vielleicht ein bißchen länger gedauert, hatte aber bisher keine Zeit zum antworten, sorry!

Gut, da hast du mich wohl eiskalt erwischt! Kann nur mit 2. und 3. etwas anfangen. Die sind schön leicht. Stirb langsam und Braveheart. Bei den anderen muß ich passen *schäm*

Aber na warte:

1. Ich trinke aus, was immer du mir einschenkst.
2. Ich habe die Hoffnung gehegt, dass es Hoffnung gibt.
3. Und wenn sie ein schottischer Lord sind, dann bin ich Mickey Mouse.
4. Schlüpfrige Scheißerchen.
5. Was rede ich für einen Blödsinn? Ich habe eine Wassermelone getragen...
6. Ein blauer Knopf, muß wohl ihrer sein!
7. Das Geheimnis ist die Sauce.
8. Sie sieht sich den Baum später an Schatz, ihre Augen sind zugefroren.
9. Baby, ich habe meine Hand unter deinem Rock und da geht sie jetzt auf  Wanderschaft.
10. Es heißt gebratener Reis, du Plolet! 

Na, sooo schwer sind sie ja nicht!


----------



## Ankiboy (1. April 2001)

*@ broeckchen*

Soso, besonderes Exemplar, wie? *schmoll*


----------



## nylonathatep (1. April 2001)

*@anki*

_- OK, hat vielleicht ein bißchen länger gedauert, hatte aber bisher keine Zeit zum antworten, sorry!
- Na, sooo schwer sind sie ja nicht!
-  _

?! Ach nein? 

naja erst einmal die Auflösung: 
1. Homer Simpson
2. korrekt, welcher Teil? 
3. auch richtig
4. Pulp Fiction
5. Dragonheart

nun zu Deinen... hmmm... find ich auch echt schwer...ich kenn nur die wenigsten 

1. Indy1 (?)
2. ööh... Die Verurteilten?
3. Indy und der letzte Kreuzzug
4. Pretty Woman
5. ääh... Homer? 
6.??
7.mmh...Bender? Oder Johann Lafer? 
8.??
9.??
10. irgend ein chinesischer Film? 

okee, hast gewonnen  
vielleicht sollten wir es mal mit Zitaten spielen, die wirklich bekannt sind *gg*

cu
nylon


----------



## Ankiboy (1. April 2001)

*AW: @nylon*

1. Die drei Musketiere
2. The Rock
5. Dirty Dancing
6. Vater der Braut
7. Grüne Tomaten
8. Schöne Bescherung
9. True Lies
10. Lethal Weapon 4

Bekannte Zitate? OK, gib mir n Tag Zeit... 


----------



## wildman (1. April 2001)

*AW: Hort der Genialität*

[/i]

Du bezeichnest uns als Klugscheißer, Wichtigtuer und Arbeitslose?
Naja, die beiden ersten Bezeichnungen mögen zutreffen, aber da ich noch in der Schule bin, möchte ich mir doch die letzte Bezeichnung -- zumindest bis nächsten Frühling (oder doch noch etwas länger) -- verbitten.

Wildman

I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me...

Wusstest Du, dass man laut meiner Bio-Lehrerin Augen durch die Pupille auf die Netzhaut wirft? Solche Versprecher gibt's am laufenden Band. Wenn's dann allerdings ans molekularbiologische geht, kann das schon zu Verwirrung führen.


----------



## Broeckchen (2. April 2001)

*AW: @ broeckchen*

_- Soso, besonderes Exemplar, wie? *schmoll*
-  _

natürlich nur in Bezug auf deinen bahnbrechenden Sachverstand in puncto Kinofilme und Mantel & Degen-Geschichten 

"Es gibt sicherlich viele Gründe für die Scheidung, aber der Hauptgrund ist und bleibt die Hochzeit."
- Jerry Lewis

Und da ich noch einmal Ankiboy's Filme-Talent auf die Probe stellen möchte, kommt hier noch ein Zitat aus einem meiner Lieblingsfilme (Fisch namens Wanda kanntest du ja...)

"Ein Tiger? In Afrika?"

und da ich es nicht lassen kann *g*

"Oh Gott, steh uns bei. Der Bolschewismus ist über das Land gekommen."

hach ja, einen sollte ich aber noch unterbringen...

"Na ja, der Kleine von den beiden sah irgendwie schräg aus." - "In welcher Hinsicht?" - "Ich weiß nicht, irgendwie schräg." - "Ist es möglich das präziser auszudrücken?" - "Is' echt schwer zu sagen. Er war jedenfalls nicht beschnitten"

und da wir schon bei den Coen's sind (Oh Mist... verraten *g*)

"Du begibst Dich in die Welt des Schmerzes!"

*lol* John Goodman war sooo cool...

Gruß
Broeckchen


----------



## Ankiboy (2. April 2001)

*AW: @ broeckchen*

Damit hättest du mich schwer erwischt! Gut, daß du schon kapituliert hast 
Aber wenn du den kampf wieder aufnehmen willst... Wir sind zum Widerstand bereit!
Um mir einen Vorteil zu verschaffen: Welches sind denn deine Lieblingsfilme?

Bis demnächst, Anki


----------



## effemvier (2. April 2001)

*AW: @ broeckchen*

"ah in such an ugly time the real protest is beauty." - refused is dead, long live refused


----------



## Fetteratte (3. April 2001)

*Ein verzagter Versuch von mir*

Hmm, ich habe mal in meinem Gedächnis etwas nach Zitaten gekramt...Anki kennt die bestimmt alle!

1. .....möchten sie etwas Heißes, Schwarzes in sich?

2. .....dann steckt der Mann seinen Lulu in den Blumentopf der Frau!

3. .....wir sind unwürdig!

4. ...."brauchen sie noch etwas?" ".......und eine Apfeltasche!"

cu,
Fetteratte


----------



## Broeckchen (3. April 2001)

*AW: @ broeckchen*

_- Damit hättest du mich schwer erwischt! Gut, daß du schon kapituliert hast 
- Aber wenn du den kampf wieder aufnehmen willst... Wir sind zum Widerstand bereit!
- Um mir einen Vorteil zu verschaffen: Welches sind denn deine Lieblingsfilme?
- 
- Bis demnächst, Anki
-  _

so schwer??? ich habe mich schließlich nur auf wenige Filme von gleichen Produzenten / Drehbuchautoren beschränkt. Na gut, zu meinen Lieblingsfilmen gehören Monty Python's Sinn des Lebens, Ritter der Kokosnuss, Fargo und The Big Lebowski...


----------



## Master_Luke (3. April 2001)

*AW: Hort der Genialität*

- 1. Es gibt nur einen Mann, der es wagen würde mich mit Marmelade zu bombadieren.

*helmrunter* LONESTAR!!! *umfallt*

- 4. Ich liebe, wen ich liebe.

Männer müssen lernen eine Frau zu lieben die sie begehren, Frauen müssen lernen einen Mann zu begehren den sie lieben.

- 8. Die mobile Infanterie hat mich zu dem gemacht, was ich heute bin.

*schluck* Seeehr schwarzer Humor!


----------



## Ankiboy (3. April 2001)

*AW: @ broeckchen*

Siehst du, davon kenn ich nur die Ritter der Kokosnuss. Bei mir soltest du besser nicht mit Star Wars oder Braveheart Zitaten kommen. Nur so als Tipp!
Nun, möge die Schlacht beginnen...


----------



## Broeckchen (3. April 2001)

*AW: @ broeckchen*

_- 
- Nun, möge die Schlacht beginnen... 
-  _

wie jetzt? muss ich schon wieder "ran"?


----------



## Ankiboy (3. April 2001)

*AW: @ broeckchen*

Dann eben nich. Will dich ja nicht überfordern *schmoll*

Spiel doch mit wem anders... *grumpf*


----------



## Broeckchen (3. April 2001)

*AW: @ broeckchen*

_- Dann eben nich. Will dich ja nicht überfordern *schmoll*
- 
- Spiel doch mit wem anders... *grumpf*
-  _

okay... *kopfhinhalt* aber braveheart und star wars gilt nicht, ja? 

gruß
broeckchen


----------



## Ankiboy (3. April 2001)

*AW: @ broeckchen*

Nö, nu will ich net mehr. Mag dich jetzt nicht mehr. Du bist ja so gemein *buah*


----------



## Broeckchen (3. April 2001)

*AW: @ broeckchen*

_- Nö, nu will ich net mehr. Mag dich jetzt nicht mehr. Du bist ja so gemein *buah*
- 
-  _

so, ankiboy: jetzt kommt das passendste zitat des ganzen threads. wenn du das kennst, dann rufe ich dich zur ultimativen-zitate-alleskennerin aus *g*

"Du musst ja nicht gleich einschnappen wie 'ne alte Eisenfalle."

Gruß vom "nicht immer gemeinen"

Broeckchen


----------



## The_Eckspert (3. April 2001)

*AW: Hort der Genialität*

Zum Thema Bedienungsanleitung gibt es noch einen guten Text von Tresenlesen (kennt wahrscheinlich keiner) :
Aus der Bauanleitung für einen Kleiderschrank :
"Zum Montiere das Seite A1 mussen die Zapf e n Bodenplatt aufrechten mit Stutz in 90 Gräd passen. Zopfe K anzwingen die Muff. Zerst anrichten A2, dann klemm. Spater schwing den Nut. Echtüng. Kloidt ze di Penussen."


----------



## The_Eckspert (3. April 2001)

*AW: Vergessen:*

Wie wärs mit denen :

  "werft den Churken zu Poden!"

  "Aber nein, das ist wirklich nicht mein Kreuz..."

  "Na da haben wir ja nochmal Glück gehabt!"

  "Romanes Eunt Domus"

  "Man versprach uns eine rein jüdische Kreuzigung !"

  Urteilsverleser:"Wer hat den Stein geworfen, wer war das ?"
  Menge : "SIE, SIE! SIE WARS! DIE DA!"
  Menge : "..."
  Menge : (mit verstellter Stimme) "ER, ER. ER."


----------



## The_Eckspert (3. April 2001)

*Noch ein Lateiner und ein Grieche*

"Finxerunt animi, raro et perpauca loquentis" - Horaz
zu Taten kaum, zu Worten nie geneigt

"A-elptú uden, panta delpizé in chreon" - Euripides
Nichts ist ohne Hoffnung. Alles gibt der Hoffnung Raum


----------



## The_Eckspert (3. April 2001)

*AW: Und wenn ich ein eigenes Zitat bringe ???*

"Wenn du ein eigenes Zitat bringst, ist es kein Zitat mehr"
     - The_Eckspert


----------



## nylonathatep (3. April 2001)

*AW: @ broeckchen*

-_
- so schwer??? ich habe mich schließlich nur auf wenige Filme von gleichen Produzenten / Drehbuchautoren beschränkt. Na gut, zu meinen Lieblingsfilmen gehören Monty Python's Sinn des Lebens, Ritter der Kokosnuss, Fargo und The Big Lebowski...
-  _

woo-hooo! Endlich mal jemand, der gute Filme kennt! ) Es lebe der "Dude"

"Sie können sich sicher vorstellen, wie die Szene endet..." - "Er repariert das Kabel?"

cu
nylon


----------



## Broeckchen (4. April 2001)

*AW: @ broeckchen*

_- 
- -
- - so schwer??? ich habe mich schließlich nur auf wenige Filme von gleichen Produzenten / Drehbuchautoren beschränkt. Na gut, zu meinen Lieblingsfilmen gehören Monty Python's Sinn des Lebens, Ritter der Kokosnuss, Fargo und The Big Lebowski...
- -  
- 
- woo-hooo! Endlich mal jemand, der gute Filme kennt! ) Es lebe der "Dude"
- 
- "Sie können sich sicher vorstellen, wie die Szene endet..." - "Er repariert das Kabel?"
- 
- cu
- nylon
- 
- 
-  _

*seufz* leider habe ich noch nicht "oh brother, where are thou" gesehen aber ich hänge mich dran 

zum dude und seinen kumpels fallen mir noch diese ein:

"So was passiert, wenn man versucht, einen Fremden in den Arsch zu ***!" 

"Sie können mich Dude, eure Dudeheit oder El Duderino nenen, aber niemals Jeff Lebowsky!" 

"Und mir pinkeln die auf den bekackten Teppich." 

*lol* und schönen Gruß
Broeckchen


----------



## nylonathatep (4. April 2001)

*AW: @ broeckchen*

_- - 
- "Sie können mich Dude, eure Dudeheit oder El Duderino nenen, aber niemals Jeff Lebowsky!" 
- 
- "Und mir pinkeln die auf den bekackten Teppich." 
_

*looool*
Nicht zu vergessen:

"Jetzt halt doch mal deine bekackte Fresse, Donnie?!"

"Offensichtlich spielst du kein Golf."

"Das kannst du nicht machen. Er ist Pazifist, genau wie ich! Und er hat starke emotionale Probleme!" - "Du meinst...abgesehen vom Pazifismus?"

Mhh... hab "O Brother, where art thou" auch noch nicht gesehen, aber ich hol das nach 

cu
nylon


----------



## Broeckchen (5. April 2001)

*AW: @ broeckchen*

_- 
- *looool*
- Nicht zu vergessen:
- 
- "Jetzt halt doch mal deine bekackte Fresse, Donnie?!"
- 
- "Offensichtlich spielst du kein Golf."
- 
- "Das kannst du nicht machen. Er ist Pazifist, genau wie ich! Und er hat starke emotionale Probleme!" - "Du meinst...abgesehen vom Pazifismus?"
- 
- Mhh... hab "O Brother, where art thou" auch noch nicht gesehen, aber ich hol das nach 
- 
- cu
- nylon
-  _

*ggg*
jetzt hauen wir noch ein paar coen-sprüche raus:

"Das ist nicht meine Freundin. Ich helf ihr nur schwanger zu werden"

"Der Dude ist nicht da. Nachricht nach dem Piep. Peace." 

"Wenn mich meine bekackte Ex-Frau fragen würde, ob ich auf ihre bekackte Töle aufpasse, solange sie mit ihrem Stecher auf Honolulu ist, würd' ich ihr kräftig ins Hirn kacken!"

"Ich hab selbst mal damit geliebäugelt, Pazifist zu werden. Natürlich nicht, als ich in Vietnam war." 

Und aus "Fargo":

"Jesses!" 

"Immer schön ruhig verhalten da hinten, Lady. Sonst müssen wir Sie, na Sie wissen schon, erschiessen." 

Gruß
Broeckchen


----------



## Broeckchen (5. April 2001)

*AW: Noch ein Lateiner und ein Grieche*

_- "Finxerunt animi, raro et perpauca loquentis" - Horaz
- zu Taten kaum, zu Worten nie geneigt
- 
- "A-elptú uden, panta delpizé in chreon" - Euripides
- Nichts ist ohne Hoffnung. Alles gibt der Hoffnung Raum _

immer weiter so eckspert, wir wollen mehr davon


----------



## Master_Luke (5. April 2001)

*AW: Noch ein Lateiner und ein Grieche*

_- "Finxerunt animi, raro et perpauca loquentis" - Horaz
- zu Taten kaum, zu Worten nie geneigt
- 
- "A-elptú uden, panta delpizé in chreon" - Euripides
- Nichts ist ohne Hoffnung. Alles gibt der Hoffnung Raum _


endlich mal jemand, der weiss wo's langgeht *g*... ich verstehs bloss net... *fg*


----------



## The_Eckspert (5. April 2001)

*AW: Noch ein Lateiner und ein Grieche*

Ich ignoriere jetzt mal den ironischen Unterton und texte euch noch'n bisschen mehr mit Zitaten zu.

"La experience es la madre de la ciencia" - Cervantes (spanisch)
Die Erfahrung ist die Mutter des Wissens

"We are such stuff as dreams are made on" - Shakespeare (englisch)
Wir sind aus solchem Stoff wie sonst nur Träume

"Que la terre est petite á qui la voit des cieux" - Delille (französich)
Wie klein ist die Erde für den, der sie aus den Himmeln betrachtet


----------



## Ankiboy (6. April 2001)

*AW: @ broeckchen*

So, die Herren amüsieren sich nun ohne mich, nur weil ich dein Zitat nicht wußte. Typisch Männer. Sind doch alle gleich, hauptsache ihr habt Spaß dabei... 

Von einer verschmäten Ankiboy


----------



## Broeckchen (6. April 2001)

*AW: @ broeckchen*

_- So, die Herren amüsieren sich nun ohne mich, nur weil ich dein Zitat nicht wußte. Typisch Männer. Sind doch alle gleich, hauptsache ihr habt Spaß dabei... 
- 
- Von einer verschmäten Ankiboy _

stimmt doch gar nicht. also das zitat mit der "eisenfalle" kommt aus falling down. übrigens ein film, den ich jedem ans herz legen kann .

*aufknienfleh* ankiboy, komm zurück!

gruß von einem rein gar nichts verschmähenden broeckchen


----------



## Ankiboy (6. April 2001)

*AW: @ broeckchen*

Wenn du so charmant darum bittest, wer könnte da schon nein sagen oder weiterhin böse sein. Aber sag mal: Die Tatsache, dass du gar nichts verschmähst, finde ich recht besorgnisserregend! Das sollte man evtl. therapieren lassen. 
OK, was spielen wir jetzt? Falling down hab ich übrigens auch mal gesehen (na, biste jetzt stolz auf mich?)


Eine auf antwort begierige Ankiboy


----------



## Broeckchen (6. April 2001)

*AW: @ broeckchen*

_- Wenn du so charmant darum bittest, wer könnte da schon nein sagen oder weiterhin böse sein. Aber sag mal: Die Tatsache, dass du gar nichts verschmähst, finde ich recht besorgnisserregend! Das sollte man evtl. therapieren lassen. 
- OK, was spielen wir jetzt? Falling down hab ich übrigens auch mal gesehen (na, biste jetzt stolz auf mich?)
- 
- 
- Eine auf antwort begierige Ankiboy _

Therapie *hmm* nein, ich glaube das wäre nicht der beste weg. schön das du wieder mit uns redest . weisst du denn welche szene ich mit der eisenfalle meinte? die weibliche hauptdarstellerin (namen vergessen) telefoniert mit r.duvall während sie in fastfoodladen ist und ihr kollege hinter nervt rum. dann kommt der spruch mit dem eingeschnappt sein *g*

so, bekommen wir jetzt noch ein paar zitate vom filme-allstar? und wirst du demnächst auch big lebowski anschauen?

gruß
broeckchen


----------



## Ankiboy (6. April 2001)

*AW: @ broeckchen*

big lebowski? Hab ich mal was von gehört.... Hmm -bitte nich schlagen-
Gebe im Jahr übrigens so ungefähr 350 DM für Kino aus. Also, starfrei für die nächste Runde:

Zitate:
1 Dein Baby bekommt mein Baby
2 Sie ist eine Prinzessin und das letzte was sie will sind Haare auf der Brust
3 Durchkämmt die Wüste, die ganze wüste soll durchkämmt werden.
4 Ich rauche nicht, ich atme
5 Willst du mich ***, ich würd mich durchficken, ich würd mich durchficken
6 Ich hab grad einen Käfer verschluckt
7 Noch nie hat in der Geschicht irgendein x irgendeinen Punkt markiert
8 Trautes Heim, schock muß sein

viel erfolg! Suche noch ein paar bekanntere, damit ihr auch mal ne chance habt 

Anki


----------



## The_Eckspert (6. April 2001)

*AW: @ broeckchen*

_- big lebowski? Hab ich mal was von gehört.... Hmm -bitte nich schlagen-
- Gebe im Jahr übrigens so ungefähr 350 DM für Kino aus. Also, starfrei für die nächste Runde:
- 
- Zitate:
- 1 Dein Baby bekommt mein Baby
- 2 Sie ist eine Prinzessin und das letzte was sie will sind Haare auf der Brust
- 3 Durchkämmt die Wüste, die ganze wüste soll durchkämmt werden.
- 4 Ich rauche nicht, ich atme
- 5 Willst du mich ***, ich würd mich durchficken, ich würd mich durchficken
- 6 Ich hab grad einen Käfer verschluckt
- 7 Noch nie hat in der Geschicht irgendein x irgendeinen Punkt markiert
- 8 Trautes Heim, schock muß sein
- 
- viel erfolg! Suche noch ein paar bekanntere, damit ihr auch mal ne chance habt 
- 
- Anki
-  _

Nr 5 is <b>Indiana Jones und der letzte Kreuzzug</b>...


----------



## Broeckchen (7. April 2001)

*AW: @ broeckchen*

_- big lebowski? Hab ich mal was von gehört.... Hmm -bitte nich schlagen-
- Gebe im Jahr übrigens so ungefähr 350 DM für Kino aus. Also, starfrei für die nächste Runde:
- 
- Zitate:
- 1 Dein Baby bekommt mein Baby
*** nächstes
- 2 Sie ist eine Prinzessin und das letzte was sie will sind Haare auf der Brust
*** auch nicht
- 3 Durchkämmt die Wüste, die ganze wüste soll durchkämmt werden.
*** spaceballs *ichweissdochnochwas* 
- 4 Ich rauche nicht, ich atme
*** erinnert mich an henry fonda in "love and a 45"... aber das wird es wohl nicht sein 
- 5 Willst du mich ***, ich würd mich durchficken, ich würd mich durchficken
*** indy??? ne, oder?
- 6 Ich hab grad einen Käfer verschluckt
*** nein
- 7 Noch nie hat in der Geschicht irgendein x irgendeinen Punkt markiert
*** auch nicht
- 8 Trautes Heim, schock muß sein
*** der einzige, der schockiert ist, bin ich... *seufz*
- 
- viel erfolg! Suche noch ein paar bekanntere, damit ihr auch mal ne chance habt 
*** wäre besser... jetzt hast du mich erwischt. aber wenn du mal geld ausgeben willst, dann schau dir snatch an *ggg* der ist derbe durchgeknallt
- 
- Anki

gruß
broeckchen - ich überlege mir noch ein paar zitate, gib mir ein wenig zeit 
-  _


----------



## Ankiboy (7. April 2001)

*AW: @ broeckchen*

_- - big lebowski? Hab ich mal was von gehört.... Hmm -bitte nich schlagen-
- - Gebe im Jahr übrigens so ungefähr 350 DM für Kino aus. Also, starfrei für die nächste Runde:
- - 
- - Zitate:
- - 1 Dein Baby bekommt mein Baby
- *** nächstes
- - 2 Sie ist eine Prinzessin und das letzte was sie will sind Haare auf der Brust
- *** auch nicht
- - 3 Durchkämmt die Wüste, die ganze wüste soll durchkämmt werden.
- *** spaceballs *ichweissdochnochwas* 
- - 4 Ich rauche nicht, ich atme
- *** erinnert mich an henry fonda in "love and a 45"... aber das wird es wohl nicht sein 
- - 5 Willst du mich ***, ich würd mich durchficken, ich würd mich durchficken
- *** indy??? ne, oder?
- - 6 Ich hab grad einen Käfer verschluckt
- *** nein
- - 7 Noch nie hat in der Geschicht irgendein x irgendeinen Punkt markiert
- *** auch nicht
- - 8 Trautes Heim, schock muß sein
- *** der einzige, der schockiert ist, bin ich... *seufz*
- - 
- - viel erfolg! Suche noch ein paar bekanntere, damit ihr auch mal ne chance habt 
- *** wäre besser... jetzt hast du mich erwischt. aber wenn du mal geld ausgeben willst, dann schau dir snatch an *ggg* der ist derbe durchgeknallt
- - 
- - Anki
- 
- gruß
- broeckchen - ich überlege mir noch ein paar zitate, gib mir ein wenig zeit 
- -  
- 
-  _

Auflösung:
1. Lethal Weapon 4
2. Willow
4. Cool Runnings
5. Das Schweigen der Lämmer
6. Overboard
7. Indy 3
8. Geschenkt ist noch zu teuer

Ich warte brav auf deine Zitate!
Bis dahin... Anki


----------



## Kifferfreak (7. April 2001)

*AW: Hort der Genialität*

_- Guten Morgen Forum!
- 
- Ohne lange um den heissen Brei herumzureden, komme ich gleich mal zum Grund meines neuen Postings: 
- 
- Wir brüsten uns nämlich alle mit mehr oder weniger bedeutungsschwangeren Zitaten aus Film, Fernsehen und Büchern. Während der eine sich den immer wieder aktualisierten Phrasen und Zweideutigkeiten der Trennwand seiner Stamm-Toilette am heimatlichen Hauptbahnhof bedient, nutzen desorientierte Studenten ausgeliehene Bücher für ihr Philosophie-Examen als Signaturen-Quell.
- 
- Und da wir alle äusserst betrübt über das magere Angebot von lediglich drei Signaturen im PCGames-Organizer sind, möchte ich allen Klugscheissern, Wichtigtuern und Arbeitslosen (also die gesamte Community *g*) die Möglichkeit geben, hier nochmal so richtig auf die Ka*** zu hauen . Ich bitte also um eine Sammlung von Zitaten!
- 
- Und da wir uns in puncto Kreativität und Abwechslungsreichtum langsam steigern wollen, beginne ich mal mit einer meiner Stamm-Signaturen...
- 
- Gruß
- Broeckchen
- ----------------- _

Ich erwähnte ja schon mal, dass ich gerne Filme gucke,
"Beam mich hoch Scotty"
"Was ist dein Lieblingshorrorfilm?"
"Das Leben stinkt"
"Du bist mein Sohn"
"Vertrau mir"
"Auf den Schirm!"
"Fahr schon mal den Wagen vor, Harry!"
"Hasta La Vista,Baby"
"Zurück in die Zukunft,Marty"
"Nein, Obelix! Du bist schon als Kind in den Topf gefallen"


----------



## Fetteratte (8. April 2001)

*AW: Ein verzagter Versuch von mir*

_- Hmm, ich habe mal in meinem Gedächnis etwas nach Zitaten gekramt...Anki kennt die bestimmt alle!
- 
- 1. .....möchten sie etwas Heißes, Schwarzes in sich?
- 
- 2. .....dann steckt der Mann seinen Lulu in den Blumentopf der Frau!
- 
- 3. .....wir sind unwürdig!
- 
- 4. ...."brauchen sie noch etwas?" ".......und eine Apfeltasche!"
- 
- cu,
- Fetteratte _

Hmm, weiß denn niemand die Antwort auf meine Zitate?


----------



## Ankiboy (9. April 2001)

*AW: Ein verzagter Versuch von mir*

_- - Hmm, ich habe mal in meinem Gedächnis etwas nach Zitaten gekramt...Anki kennt die bestimmt alle!
- - 
- - 1. .....möchten sie etwas Heißes, Schwarzes in sich?
      Event Horizon
- - 
- - 2. .....dann steckt der Mann seinen Lulu in den Blumentopf der Frau!
      Harte Jungs
- - 
- - 3. .....wir sind unwürdig!
- - Waynes World
- - 4. ...."brauchen sie noch etwas?" ".......und eine Apfeltasche!"
- -  The lost world
- - cu,
- - Fetteratte 
- 
- Hmm, weiß denn niemand die Antwort auf meine Zitate?
- 
-  _
Nun zufrieden?


----------



## Fetteratte (9. April 2001)

*AW: Ein verzagter Versuch von mir*

_- - - Hmm, ich habe mal in meinem Gedächnis etwas nach Zitaten gekramt...Anki kennt die bestimmt alle!
- - - 
- - - 1. .....möchten sie etwas Heißes, Schwarzes in sich?
-       Event Horizon
- - - 
- - - 2. .....dann steckt der Mann seinen Lulu in den Blumentopf der Frau!
-       Harte Jungs
- - - 
- - - 3. .....wir sind unwürdig!
- - - Waynes World
- - - 4. ...."brauchen sie noch etwas?" ".......und eine Apfeltasche!"
- - -  The lost world
- - - cu,
- - - Fetteratte 
- - 
- - Hmm, weiß denn niemand die Antwort auf meine Zitate?
- - 
- -  
- Nun zufrieden?
- 
-  _

Ja...oh große Meisterin! *g*


----------



## Broeckchen (9. April 2001)

*AW: @ broeckchen*

_- 
- Ich warte brav auf deine Zitate!
- Bis dahin... Anki
- 
-  _

Hi!

Ich habe mir mal ein Wochenende zeitgelassen um mein strapaziertes Erinnerungsvermögen in stundenlangen Videosessions zu regenerieren. Leider musste ich feststellen, dass sich bei Gina Wild 1-26 die Zitate sehr ähneln und sie eine eher steinzeitliche Aussagekraft haben *ggg*. Zum Glück sind mir dann noch ein paar andere eingefallen:

1. "Wie heißt denn das Spiel?" - "Es heißt: Gibt es einen Gott?" 

2. "Sushi - So nannte meine Frau mich immer - kalten Fisch." 

3. "Es kann ja nicht immer Regnen." 

4. "...und nun werden Sie sterben, auf dem Kopf ein lächerliches Hütchen." 

5. "Mir ist da ein kleines Maleur losgegangen" 

6. "Ich sag'euch, worum es bei 'Like a Virgin' geht: es geht um ein Mädchen, das auf Männer mit großen Schwänzen steht. Der ganze Song ist eine Metapher für große Schwänze." 

7. "Man ist, was man tut. Ein Mann definiert sich durch seine Taten, nicht durch seine Erinnerungen." 

8. "Deine Kleider, gib sie mir!" 

9. "Es gibt eine Menge Löcher in der Wüste und 'ne Menge Probleme liegen in diesen Löchern begraben. Man muß es nur richtig machen. Ich meine das Loch muß schon gegraben sein wenn man mit einem Paket im Kofferraum aufkreuzt." 

10. "Hasta la baby vista!" 

So... Hoffentlich kann ich ich dich hiermit herausfordern . Viel Spaß beim grübeln.

Gruß
Broeckchen


----------



## Kifferfreak (10. April 2001)

*AW: Hort der Genialität*

noch ein paar...
"I hate you, CAN'T YOU FEEL THE PAIN?!?"
"Fuck up that bullshit!"
"come on, DEATH,right here!"
"I need somebody,SOMETHING,somebody someone!"
"Wake the fuck up! "
"You fuck me up"
"Goddam you say you'll get up with me
You're the crowd, come on give it back to me"

by Jonathan Davis / KORN!!!


----------



## Broeckchen (12. April 2001)

*AW: Hort der Genialität*

Hallo!

Da haben wir noch ein paar:

"Ein vernünftiges Auto soll seinen Besitzer überallhin transportieren - außer auf den Jahrmarkt der Eitelkeiten."
- Henry Ford

"Nie drohe man zuerst mit der Faust und dann mit dem Finger."
- Theodore Roosevelt

"Wenn man im Mittelpunkt einer Party stehen will, darf man nicht hingehen."
- Audrey Hepburn

Gruß
Broeckchen


----------

